# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  أرسل مسج لاعضاء المنتدى

## شجن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

اليوم جايبه لكم فكره حلوه واتمنى تعجبكم


وهي ان كل واحد يدخل ويهدي اي عضو مسج


واتمنى تستفيدوا من اللعبه في التهاني والتبريكات 

وخاصةً ان العيد قريب (بعد ايام)

والأيام السعيدة كثيره
وفي اي يوم وحتى بدون مناسبه
تهادو تحابو

ان شاء عجبتكم

(1)(1)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

أبارك لك واحييك

وادعي الله يخليك

ومني ياعسل دوم

وبكل عيد اهنيك 

الى شجن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

نغيب 
ونبعد
وللشوق
آثار
ندق
ونسأل
ندور
الاخبار
نكتب 
ونرسل 
*للحلو*
تذكار

الى جميع الاعضاء

----------


## شاهزنان

ع م ر ي






أيامة انت ..
ر و ح ي ..





سكنتها أنت ..





أ ح ب ك ..





أنت أنت أنت أنت ..

للغالية شجوووووووووووووووووووووونة

----------


## alnassrah

لو نسيوك 
انا معك
لوظلموك
انا معك
لوخانوك
انا معك 
لو؟!
حبوك
اسف انا معاهم

الى شاهزنان

----------


## شجن

الإجازة تقولك باي

والمدرسة تقولك هاي

والطفش يقولك جاي

والجسم يقولك اي



اهديها الى جميع الأعضاء الي يدرسوا(5)

----------


## شجن

صباح معطر

 بذكر الله مبعوث 

لأحلى خلق الله

ينور دربك

ويبارك

يومك

انشاء الله





اهديها شبكة الناصرة(5)

----------


## شجن

تخيل اني احبك






































اضغط لبكرة

احبك يعني احبك










اهديها الى الغــــــــــــــــالية شاهزنووووووووووونه(5)

----------


## شجن

سمعت آخر خبر








انزل ويش تنتظر






مرسوم ملكي صدر






تعينك برتبة قمر





اهديها الى كل البنوتات في المنتدى(5)

----------


## شجن

سمعت آخر خبر








انزل ويش تنتظر






مرسوم ملكي صدر






تعينك برتبة شمس





اهديها الى كل الشباب في المنتدى(5)

----------


## أم يوسف

حبيبي ساعات أخاف من الليل 
هدوء وسكون ويبعدني عنك حيل



اهديه للمنتدى (5)

----------


## ahmed

(9)(9)(9)(9)(9)(9)احيك قرب وبعاد احبك رضا وعناد احب هذا عهد احبك طول الابد اهديها إلى شبكة الناصره وروادها(2)

----------


## شجن

احب أمسى على اللي من ملك نفسي من زود ما هو غالي اهديه روحي و عمري 

اهديها الى الغالية شاهزنان

----------


## ولد القطيف

مسجات حلوة

تسلمي اختي

والله يعطيش العافية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الكل وده يشبهك وأنت ماتشبه بشر بالله قلي ياحنون فيه نجوم تشبه قمر

الى الجميع

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مثل ما للطفل دمعه تذوب قسوة  المخلوق 
انا لي عاطفة ذابت وماتت والسبب مخلوق 

أهديها الى أختي فرات 

 مع تحياتي 
 أمير العاشقين

----------


## شجن

أنا في يحب إنت حب مزبوط

سيم سيم حبل مربوط

ما يفرق بيننا أي نفر خربوط




اهديها الى الغاليـــــــــــــــة  شاهزنان(5)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

ليتها عيوني عيونك 
وفلبي يسكن في حشاك
كان تدري 
ليش اعزك 

وقتها تعرف غلاك

الى جيمع الا عضاء

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

المرسل...فروته

   تحبني اموت فيك 





 تبعد روحي تناديك





تنساني بشب شب مقاس 50وريك(5)  


    المرسل اليه...امير العاشقين كككككك 

   فروته

----------


## كراميل

من اول البحر لآخر المينا احبك يا بنت  اللذينا.....وأنت مو حاسه  فينا ....وأدعي ربي انا وأنت يخلينا
  اهديها الي الاخت عمري فروت 
  كراميل

----------


## اميرة الحزن

السلام عليكم

هذا المسج اهداء الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى

ياشيعة آل محمد 

حزنكم فليتجدد
ودمعكم فليجري

لمصاب قطيع النحري
عظم الله اجوركم

----------


## دمعه حزن

على ذاك الجدار اللي على حد البيوت
وقفت وهاجس الذكرى نفض غباره..
وفي ذاك المكان ثبت إن الآدمي من طين
تخيل يوم لمسته تنهد من شقا ناره..
سألني وقال أنا أذكر تجوني اثنين
بكيت وقلت صدقني رحل وانقطعت أخباره


اهداء للأخت زهرة الهدى

----------


## دمعه حزن

بعض المواقف تجي وتروح ماتبقى...

وبعض المواقف صداها بالعمر باقي...

ياصاحبي لامعي تتعب ولاتشقى...

يتبدل الوقت واخلاقي هي اخلاقي...

إن جيت"أرحب" ...

واذا ما جيتني"تبقى...انت اكثر انسان عزيته من اعماقي"...

لجميع اعضاء المنتدى الغالي

----------


## دمعه حزن

حالي ترى بفراقكم صار ماهو حال

والعين ملت من بعدكم نظرها

مرت علينا ايام اجيال اجيال

وروحي عليكم ذايبه من قهرها

مليت انا نفسي ومليت هالحال

وبعدك ترا هالحال كلن دمرها


اهداء للأعضاء الغايبين عن المنتدى

----------


## بحر الشوق

انا اهدي وردة بجميع الاوان :
اهدي وردة حمرة لأمـير العاشقــــين واقـــــوله بسك احـــزان
اهدي وردة صفرة لشبكة الناصرة واقول له كفــــــياه حرمـــــــان
اهدي ورده بنفسجيه للقلب المكسور واقوله لاتبكي ما فات الاوان
واخر وردة لي علشـــان انا احب نفسي اذا اتحـــلت بالايمــــــــــان 

ودمتم سالمين باحلى وردة من بحر الشوق لكل الاعضاء.

----------


## بحر الشوق

صورتك فيني وفي القلب طاريك

     تعال شوف بدنيتي
      (وش مكانك؟)
ان جيت كل دقات قلبي تحييك

وان (رحت) يكفيني بقايا حنانك

     أعـــــــــــــــاهدك
مايوم ممكن ( أخليك؟؟)

وما عاش من ياخذ (مكانك)......


اهدي المسج لمشرفة منتدى المسجات

تحياتي 
بحر الشوق

----------


## دمعه حزن

ربي يجعل صباحك ومساءك عافيه

وكل خطوه تخطيها صافيه

والملائكة تحميك من كل ناحيه

آمين يارب العالمين 

اهداء لبحر الشوق

----------


## القلب المرح

في شوفتك  "فرحة"
تنسيني احزاااااني..
ياللي اغليك كثر غلا
البشر كله .. غلاك طويل
ولا ادري وين وداني ..
اروح وارجع واعود في 
ذرى ظله .. كاني نسيتك..
وان مادرى خافقك عن
هالغلا قله!!

اهدي المسج للاخ امير العاشقين

----------


## دمعه حزن

تصدق

إنك ما تستاهل رساله

تستاهل كفين

ترتفع آخر الليل وتدعي

لك بالخير


اهداء للقلب المرح

----------


## القلب المرح

تغيب الناس  واسال وينهم

اتم اضحك واسد خشمي  ولا ازعل

لانك موجود مع  مبيد الحشرات حقك داخل فمك


ابتعد احسن لك لاتقتلني مثل ماقتلت البقيه 

ووووووووووووف


اهداء الى دمعة حزن مسج مزحة مو تزعلي ههههه

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههه

ما اقول الا الله يسامحك

أصبر على مغليك مهما يجافيك 

يمكن ظروفه ساهمت في بعاده 

" وحشتونا " 

اهداء لزهرة الهدى وابو نوره وأمير العاشقين وكل الغايبين

----------


## القلب المرح

ياليت ان الزمن  يرجع
ولايدور
ويرجع وقتنا الاول 
وننعم في بساطتنا
نروح المدرسة  بدري
ونضحك داخل الطابور
نحاول نزعج العالم
بروحتنا وجيتنا
كبرنا وصارت الدنيا
تصف احزاننا بالدور
وكلن غارق بهمه وبالاخر
تشتتنا

اهديها الى الاخ الوحش  ...روح الحرمان سابقا

----------


## دمعه حزن

انــــــــــ من دونك ـــــــــــا
عيني مافيها نظر
انــــــــ من دونك ــــــــــــا
غيمه ما تحمل مطر



انـــــــــــ من دونك ــــــــا
قلب من تحته جمر
انـــــــــ من دونك ـــــــــا
دنـــــــــــــــيــــــــــــا
وما فيها بشر




اهداء لجميع اعضاء منتدى شبكة الناصرة

----------


## القلب المرح

اهدي لك سلامي

وريح الوروود

واهدي لك عمري  

واذا ترفض عمري

يكون افضل 

لانه الحياة مو لعبه 

(اهدي الرساله لسهم الناصرة)

----------


## دمعه حزن

ليتني "غيمه" ومطرها
يغسل همومك
وليتني "نجمه" وضواها
ينور دروبك ..
اسأل من يراك ويعلم
سرك ونجواك ان يجعل
الراحه والسعاده
لاتفارق عيناك ..

اهداء للعضو الا بعدي

----------


## القلب المرح

قسما عظما

من ما اعقلت عني 

الا بكسر ضلع ضلع في جسدك

لاتعتبر هذا تهديد هذا انذار للمرة الثانية والاخيرة  

المره الا فاتت سكتنا عنك والمره الجايه بتروح فيها 

محشش يكلم صرصور مزهقنه

ويحذر الجميع من قتل الصراصير

هههههههههااااي

اقدم المسج لدمعة حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههه

اسـال الله أن يمنحك ..
من النعمه تمامها 
والرحمه شمولها
والعافيه دوامهـــا
والعيش ارغـــده
والعمر اسعــــده
والإحسان اتمــــه 
والإنعام اعمـــه
والعمل اصلحــه
والعلـــــم انفعه
والرزق اوسعـه
ويبارك لك في كل شي ..
اللهم آمين ..


لجميع اعضاء شبكة الناصرة

----------


## بيسان

اسلام عليكم 

كيف الحاااااااال؟؟

والأن راح أبتدي
وقبل ماأطرح موضوعي راح أكتب إهداء على اكثر المسجات



بمناسبة  الاشراف "بنوته توته<"
ألف مبرووووك

هلا بلي تميز بزين الأخلاق 
تستاهل منا كل التحيات والأشواق
من عرفناك ياطيب القلب
حبك في قلوبنا انحب
وجهك نوره من نور القمر
وجد فيك كل الصفات والعجب





BaTi(^_^)GooL 
وصل لك إهداء مني 

بمناسبة رجوعه للمنتدى

كل شي في الحياة يذوب
الا ذكرى العمر ماتذوب
تمر الأيام والسنين
ويرجع الماضي والحنين
لوغبت عنا سنين
ذكراك في البال ياحبيب 



ماانسى
شبكة الناصرة




" ماللعمر ..
في بعض الأيام .. قيمه .. "

"لاغاب .. عنك اللي .. تحبه وتغليه ..
تصبح حياتك في بعاده سقيمه "

ليمن تذكرته ..
أوجاك طاريه تموت من كثر الأسا والحريمه.. "

مثل..

الذي عطشان ماحد يسقيه!!؟؟ 



اهداء الى شجون

زارني الوليف الصباحي
وبرد علي ألمي وجراحي
نارت الدنيا بنوره 
بقدومه زود أفراحي
الروح ارتاحت بوجوده
نساني كل همي وأحزاني 


اهداء الى شهزنان


قربي خدك قربيه
خليني اقبله
ياماخذتي الروح 
قلبي اشلون اصبره
ياورد إمحمدي
من الغصن أقطفه
والشوك لو جرحني
ماجوز عن قطفه

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا هلا بالاخت بيسان

خيوه .. انتي كاتبه اهداءات

وبما ان فى موضوع لارسال مسجات لاعضاء المنتدى

راح ادمج هالموضوع مع موضوع أرسل مسج لاعضاء المنتدى

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

مثل ما للطفل دمعه 

تذوب قسوة المخلوق .. 

انا لي عاطفة ذابت 

وماتت والسبب مخلوق ..


اهدي المسج لاغلى انسان

----------


## القلب المرح

سلام يا اهل الجود
والطيب والعز..

ياللي 
لكم 
بالقلب 
قدر
..ومعزة..
القلب من فرقى 
الاجاويد يهتز
مثل 
الشجر
يوم
العواصف
..تهزه..
في قربكم كل المخاليق
تعتز..
وعيني
لكم
تشتاق
في
..كل حزة..

(اهداء لجميع الاعضاء )

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا عســــــــــى ربي " يسعدك "
وعســــاه وأنت ساجد 
عنده " يرفعكـــ "
وبيــــــن الخلـــــق " يحرسكـ "
وعند ملائكتـــــه " يمدحكـــ "
وبمن تحبـــــــــه
" يجمعكــ " 

اهداء الى الا بعدي

----------


## القلب المرح

حزين بدونك
كنت اشتكي سرعة الايام
وياك.. واليوم اشكي
طولها في غيابك

اهديها الى اي انسان كان

----------


## دمعه حزن

احلي مساء 
للي نسا 
يمكن زعل 
يمكن قسا 
يمكن غلا 
يمكن جفا 
بس الهجر 
لامو عسا 

اهداء الى الا بعدي

----------


## القلب المرح

يصعب علي يازين 
الاوصاف اخليك وابعد
وانا الي في ثواني
هويتك غلاك في الوجدان  ماحد يساويك
قلبي بك تعلق ويغليك ان كان
تنساني ولاني بناسيك 
لو اني نسيت 
اسمي ابد ما نسيتك


(اهداء للاعضاء )

----------


## دمعه حزن

كم نحن سعداء 
عندما أبقتنا الأقدار إلى 
هذا اليوم
لنبعث تهاني ميلاد الرسول (ص) إلى
ناس نحمل لهم في 
قلوبنا كل الحب
والاحترام

" متباركين بهالليلة السعيدة "

اهداء لجميع الاعضاء

----------


## القلب المرح

من يلوم العين لو 
هلت دموع ~~~

ومن يلوم القلب لو 
صفق وصاح ~~~

آه من قلب رقص 
بين الضلوع ~~~

مثل رقص الطير 
مكسور الجناح ~~~

ليتني وسط الخلا 
واعطش واجوع ~~~

بس أشوفك تبتسم 
وتنسى الجراح ~~~

الى ....الى .... الا بعدي

----------


## دمعه حزن

محظوظ من يهوى له إنسان يهواه
ومحظوظ من خله يراعي شعـوره
يرتاح في دنيـــــاه وتهون بلـــواه
ومن روضةالافراح يقطف زهوره
ماله شريك بدنيــــا السعــد ويـــاه
كـــن الفرح مخلوق لأمره وشوره 

اهداء الى الا بعدي

----------


## القلب المرح

هاهاها 






هاهاها 



هاهاها 



هاهاها 



هاهاها 






كيفي ..ماعندي شغل 

(الى الا بعدي)

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههه

يسعدلي 
مساك
ويومك
وممساك
ويسعدبك
قلب
لو 
طالت
الأزمان
عمره ماينساك

الى الا بعدي

----------


## القلب المرح

أمنتك الله لا يطول غيابك
وش تنفع الدنيا بليا
وجودك
يمكن غيابي ما يسبب عذابك
لكن عذابي يا عذابي 
صدودك
حاسب ضميرك لا تعجل عتابك
وين الاماني وباقي 
وعودك
خللك مع اللي للمعزه 
خذابك
وابعد عن اللي بالمهانه
يزودك

الى امير العاشقين

----------


## دمعه حزن

+||[ بعيونك ]||+
بعيونك
كل
الأمان
وبلسانك أحلى الكلام...
وحشتني 
وما بيدي
غير 
شوقي والسلام... 


اهداء للأخت زهرة الهدى

----------


## القلب المرح

كم تحسفنا  عليك
مانبي غيرك نبيك
توتا حسينا بغلاك
ياتجينا يانجيك 


اهداء للمشرفان

(القلب المكسور . وشبكة الناصرة )

----------


## دمعه حزن

أسال الله أن يهبك:

قطره من سحائب مغفرته

لاتبقى لك ذنباً 

ونظرة من رضاه

وستره لاتترك لك عيباً

وقبضة من خزائن رحمته

لاتبقى لك هماً ولا غماً أبداً 


اهداء للأخت My tears

----------


## القلب المرح

قلبين
ودمعة عين
تنزل
على
الخدين
ت
ق
و
ل
وينك
يافدى العين
(اهداء لكل عضو غائب عند المنتدى وبالاخص شبكة الناصرة والقلب المكسور)

----------


## دمعه حزن

" قمة الشوق شكوى البعد "

" وقمة الحب عشق الصمت "

"وقمة سعادتي أن تكون بخير" 



اهداء لجميع الاعضاء

----------


## القلب المرح

ياصاحبي..
يـا صـاحبي هانت عليك المحبه 
لا واحسايف عقب هاك المواثيق
جـمر الغضا في وسط قلبي تشبه 
نـار حـطبها يـابسات المعاليق
كـاس مـليته بـالوفاء لا تكبه 
خـله يبلل بالوصل يابس الريق
صـبه يـقلبي ثـم مـله وصبه 
وان كان ودك غرق القلب تغريق
دام الـهوا راسـك وراسي يهبه 

(اهداء للاخ سهم الناصرة)

----------


## دمعه حزن

أولاً
أجمل تحية لك
على كف مشتاق
تأصلك قبل العين
ترخي هدبها..!



ثانياً
غلاك غير..
وفزة القلب لك غير..
والعمر بوجودك..
له إحساس ثاني.. 



ثالثاً
مبطي وأنا لك
يا أبيض القلب مشتاق..
شوق الأعمى لمشاهد
الصبح ساعه... 

اهداء للأخت My tears

----------


## القلب المرح

هلا..
بقلبك..وبغلاك..
وعيونك..
واحلى النسايم يوم
هبت..طواريك..
جعل الرسايل كلها
يفدونك
واللي كتبها ياغلا القلب
يفديك..
هلا هلا مع التحايا
يجونك..
من خاطري وياليت
شوقي..
يكفيك..

اهداء (لامير العاشقين)

----------


## دمعه حزن

تبارك الذي جعلك لقلبي عزيزاً

وجعل لي من معرفتك حظاً جميلاً

اسأله بأن 

يجعل القرآن لدربك منيراً

ويكتبك في العليين مقيماً

اهداء للأخت النور الزينبي

----------


## القلب المرح

سلام مامثله سلام
وهدايا مامثلها هدايا

وكلام  مامثله كلام

بس لاتنسى تدفع عن هذا  كله 
ترى الحياة هالايام مو ببلاش  ادفع فلوس
(اهداء لدمعة حزن)

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههه

كل هذا ومو بخيل؟؟؟

على جو الصباح اللي يفتح نسمه الازهار..

كتبت أجمل معاني الغلا للغالين أهديها..

صباح الورد والبسمه نديه تلفت الأنظار..

من الخاطر سلامي لك وطيب المسك حاويها..

اهداء للقلب المرح

----------


## القلب المرح

دموع تتساقط
وزهور تتناثر
وراوئح تتباخر  من العطور

وفرحة لم تتم قبلها 
اتعلم لماذا لانني عرفت 
اني مو بخيل واعطيتك رساله 
(اهداء لدمعو)

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههه

يسلمووو على الرساله

في هذه الساعة أسأل الله لك
راحة تملآ نفسك
ورضا يغمر قلبك
وعملا يرضي ربك
وذكرا يشغل وقتك
وعفوا يغسل ذنبك
وفرحا يمحو همك
وإيمانا يشرح صدرك
ونورا يعلوا وجهك 

اهداء لقلوووووب

----------


## القلب المرح

يافرحة قلبي يوم عيني تشوفك 
من فرحتي دموع عيني صبيبة 
ومن قال ناسيك جعل ربي يحاسبه 

(اهداء لابو نوره))

----------


## دمعه حزن

لو
أمدح 
الدنيا
على طول الأيام،،،
ما
ألحق
جزاها 
يوم
"دلتني عليك"


اهداء لجميع الاعضاء

----------


## القلب المرح

مهما  قلت عني ومهما اخطيت بحثي

واجب علي اوفي لك حقك 

ومهما ابتعدت انا عنك  وفرقتنا الايام

اعلم  في يوم اني راجع لك 

ومهما قسيت انا عليك  وكسرت راسك

لاتستغرب لاني شارب بايسن  اجرب عضلاتي فيك

(اهداء الى سهم الناصرة)

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههه

أقدملك كلمة أحبك

مع مشاعر ماتبي تهدك

وهمس يذوب على خدك

وشوق يغني على قلبك

وعيون بس تبي تشوفك

وأذن ماتبي تسمع غير صوتك

ولي قلب يصون حبك

مااقدر أقول شي ثاني

غير إني ,, موت أحبك 

اهداء للمنتدى الغالي واعضاءه

----------


## القلب المرح

لاتفتكر ان طال بعدي

جفيتك
ولاتفتكر ان قل اتصالي

نسيتك
غالي وبرحي فديتك


(اهداء للمنتدى واعضائه )

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا صاحبي صبري على البعد محدود
وماهو صحيح ان الصبر من صفاتي
تدري أحبـــــك موت واموت بك زود
وأحبك أكثــــــــر لو أحــــس بغلاتي
أوعدني ان الوصل ما عــاد مفـــقود
وأوعدك .. لحظة ما تفارق حيــــاتي

للأعضاء الغاليين

----------


## القلب المرح

اللهم في هذه الساعو:
احفظ قارئ هذه 
الرسالة واغمره يارب
بحبك وحب من يحبك
اللهم احفظ عليه دينه
واعطه ماتمنى واكتب
له السعادة اينما ذهب
وازل همه واجعل
النجاح حليفه ومتع
ناظري برؤيته على
احسن حال

(اهداء لجميع الاعضاء )

----------


## دمعه حزن

" أبعتـــــــذر "


وأرسل مع الشوق عذري ..

ياللي مكانك بين عيني وقلبي؟؟

أنا مقصر والظروف أجبرتني!!

وأبيك تقبل اعتذاري وظرفي؟؟

والله ماني مهملك في حياتي؟؟

لكن حياتي كلها اتعبتنـــــي؟؟ 


" لاعضاء المنتدى"

----------


## القلب المرح

كم مره قلت لك لاتلعب
في الشمس !! شوف
شكلك كيف صار؟
أسووود

اهداء لدمعةحزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههه

خوش اهداء .. ع العموم مشكور

نواصــــــــل

ولهت في لحظه عليك!!

وقمت أسافر في ذكرياتي!!

تذكرت لك معي وقفات خلتني أبتسم ما أحاتي...

إنت بطيب روحك تملك الناس...

وبطيبتك تمحي كل معاناتي...

وصرت أشكر ربي عليك!!

لأنك من أروع الناس في حياتي...

اهداء الى الا بعدي

----------


## القلب المرح

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام
ياكاسب ود مغليك
ياماسك ازمام المعالي بيمناك
الطيب ساسك والعرب عزها فيك
لا ضاعت علوم المخاليق تنصاك
ربعك تفاخر بك وتفخر بطاريك
يعيش منهو على الطيب رباك
(اهداء لدمعة حزن)

----------


## دمعه حزن

يسلمووا اخوي .. مشكور


ســــــــلام


ياسنا سامي سما فوق السماء


واستدار بسموة...



ســــــــلام


شارق بارق فارق عن كل ما


يعتري جوة...



ســــــــلام


دايم حايم غايم من


كثر نوة...



ســــــــلام


مسطر معطر مبخر لغالي طرا


بالبال توه... 

" اهداء للقلب المرح "

----------


## القلب المرح

تقرير طبي التهاب
حاد في الشريحة نتيجة 
لارتفاع  درجة التطنيش 
من الناس الغاليين ..
العلاج
1- مسكول كل 6 ساعات 
2- رساله صباح ومساء
3- مكالمة عند اللزوم


اهداء لبحر الشوق

----------


## دمعه حزن

كم تمنيت التقي بك وأهتني بشوفك يا غالي
لكن الشمس بقمرها تلتقي ؟ .. هذا محال
مير ربي اللي كتبلي أعشق نجوم عوالي
وأعرف أن النجم عالي بس نشوفه وما يطال


اهداء لدموعي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا سلام الله على ربعن*
*كرامـــاً ،،*
*مع تحية ود منبعها*
*خفوقـــــي ..*
*والله أن الشوق في*
*قلبي تنامـــى ،،*
*وقدركم مسراه دايم*
*في عروقــــي ..*
*والذي سن الفرايض*
*والصيامــــا ،،*
*أن أظلم وقتي أنتوا له*
*شروقـــــي ..*


*اهداء" لجميع الاعضاء"*

----------


## الخيال

أقول أهديك رساله شوق وأخاف الكلمة تخذلني .. 
أحاول أربط الكلمات تقوم اللهفة تشغلني !
أجيب الميم تطير الشين أشيل التاء وأحط الألف بالقوة .. تضيع القاف 


الى دموووووعه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياحمامة الحرم زوريه*
*ومن زمزم اسقيه*
*ومن عطر الكعبة طيبيه*
*وبقرب رمضان هنيه*


*اهداء للأخ "الخيال"*

----------


## الخيال

لاتقول إني أنا قاطع وبإتصالي دوم أتغلى..
والله إني شخص متواضع وماني من اللي بالحب يتسلى..
يمكن إنها ظروفي تمانع ويمكن إن مستواك صار أغلى..
ولو بلف الكون لك أنا راجع عمر العين على الرمش ماتعلى...!!!

الى الاخت 
دمووووعة

----------


## دمعه حزن

إلى من يمتلكون المحبة والمودة في
قلبي ..
أقول لهم :
رفع الله قدركم .. وفرج همكم..
وأسعد أيامكم وشرح صدوركم ..
وبارك لكم في شعبان ..
وبلغكم رمضان ..

* اللهم آمين *

اهداء لاعضاء المنتدى

----------


## الخيال

مشتاقلك 
شوق الانسان
 للهواء ***شوق الزرع 
للماء***شوق العليل
 للشفاء***شوق اليتيم
 للبكاء***وشوق الفاني
 للبقاء..

الى جميع الاعضاء

----------


## دمعه حزن

لـــو يـــموت الشـــوق بقـــلوب البشر
مــا يموت بخافقي شوقــي عليك
خذ مسافة..يوم اسبوع وشهر
واعرف اني طول عمري مشتريك
بيننا الايام واحكام الدهـــر
و راح تعـــرف وش كثر قلبي يبيك

اهداء لـ My tears

----------


## الخيال

الغياب ما هو جفى
والحضور ما هو وفى
الأهم شوق القلوب
لو الشخص اختفى

الى دمعه

----------


## دمعه حزن

"قطعنا"...

"ابتعدنا"..

"وإلتهـينا"...
في دنيا تغير فيها كل شي 
إلا" المعزه " 
تبقى صامده ‏بين الاصحاب 
مايغيرها أي شي...



اهداء لعسولة

----------


## الخيال

مساء الشوق
 يلي من العسل اصفى 
لو بيدي علاج لناس
 اخلي شوفتك 
وصفه

الى نور

----------


## القلب المرح

بكيت وهل بكاء القلب يجدي؟
فراق احبتي وحنين وجدي 
فما معنى الحياة اذا افترقنا؟
وهل يجدي النحيب فلست ادري !
فلا التذكار يرحمني فأنسى 
ولا الاشواق تتركني لنومي
فراق احبتي كم هز وجدي
وحتى لقاءهم سأظل ابكي!

(للاعضاء)

----------


## الخيال

الف الحمد لله على السلامه

الى

دلوعه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اقوم من ليل واصبح على ليل... وما ادري النهار** اللي يقولون وينه*
*مشغلني اللي مشغل البال بالحيل.... واخفت شعاع الشمس غرة جبينه*

*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## الخيال

عظم الله اجوركم
الى كل الاعضاء

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أجورنا وأجوركم* 

*نواصل اهداء المسجات*

*ياترى* 

*لنا اليــوم في الغلا*
*كثـــر أمس*

*وإلا الغلا صـار غـالي علينا!!*



*اهداء للأخت عسولة*

----------


## إيلاف

*مات الحكي وأحرجني الموقف احراج
وعجزت أعبر عن هواي اعذريني
ما غير جمله حطها الخوف بسياج
(قلبي يحبك حيـــل لا تتركيني)
نطقتها أخشى أسبب لك ازعاج
ولولا الغلا ماقلتها صدقيني
*

*إهداء الى العزيزة *..My tears ..**

----------


## دمعه حزن

*انـــا* *ابعـــد وأتأخــــر* 
*لكنــي أبد مانســـى*
*ولا اجفــــا..*
*ظـــروف احيان تشغلني وتبعدني عن احبابي*
*بس بصادق احساسي** امـــد الكف انا واسأل من المولى*
*يزيد ايامهم فـــرحة**..*
*يزيــد** ابدانهم صحة*
*يزيد قــلوبهم** تقــوى*
*وتصبــح بالسعــد احـــلى..*


*اهداء لاعضاء شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تسلم عيون بالمحبه*
*خذتني*
*طال الزمن وماتغير* 
*هواها*
*تستاهل التقدير ياهي*
*قدرتني*
*لكن انا وشلون الحق* 
*جزاها*
*من حسن حظي* 
*"بالغلا بادلتني"*
*ماشفتها تبخل علي*
*بوفاها حكم الزمن*
*لو انها فارقتني*
*لاهو خطأ مني* 
*ولاهو خطاها*


*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لوقلت أعزك سيدي ماتكفيك..
العز من قدرك تصفق كفوفه.
ولوأوصف إحساس الغلا مايوفيك..
في حق مثلك قاصرات ٍحروفه.
أقسمت لك باللي من الطيب معطيك..
ماشفت لي مخلوق هاذي وصوفه.*




*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يشتاق لك قلب العنا وين ماراح* 
*يلي غلاك اقرب من الروح للروح* 
*لاتحسبنك بالهوى طيف سواح*
*يحوم حول القلب لحظات ويروح*
*لاوالذي خلاك للقلب جراح* 
*انك معي يامعذبي وين ماروح*

اهداء الى بحر الشوق

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مسـافة بينك وبيني,,
وصوتك أقرب لقلبي**,,
وأخايل صورتك بالروح,,
ولاأدري كيـــف أوصلك,,
"أحبــــــك**" رغم أسبابي,,
وأشد لعينك الترحال,,
ابي لمسة من يدينك,,
وابي جو الهوى* *الحساس,,
وابي انسى زمان الناس,,
واصحى ""وعينـــك بعيــــني""*


*اهدااااء للغاليه ..My tear..*

----------


## القلب المرح

***
لاسمح الله وصار فراق 
بينا يشرفني اكون ذكرى حلوة في قلبك 
اللي نادر وجودة*


*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الفرق بين الخليجي واللبناني
اذا طاحت زوجته في مكان عام..
اللبناني:سلامه البك ياروحي 
ان شاء الله ماتأزيتي لك تئبريني ياحياتي 
الخليجي:فشلتينا الله يفشلك 
جعلك ماتربحين يالخبله..* 
*اهداء لكل ناظر ..

**
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*المستأنس بالله 
جنته في صدره 
وبستانه في قلبه 
ونزهته في رضى ربه* 

*للاعضاء*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنا صديقك لاقسى الوقت وأكفيك ..(^_^)*

*ولاني من الي وقت المصالح يجونك ..(^_^)*

*أعزك ياصاحبي بكل مافيك..(^_^)*

*ومن كثر ماعزك صرت أعز الي يعزونك ..(^_^)*

*أفتخر لاقالوا اني مخاويك ..(^_^)*

*يامنبع الطيب قلبك (^_^)*

*والصفا في عيونك!!!!*

 

*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*إنت حبيبك راح عنـك هــو تـرى زعـــلان منك 
أنا أبيك إنـت تعـرف مـا ينجبـر كســر المرايــا 
هـو الذي قلبه حبك ما أختلف في يـوم ظنك 
هـو بحبـه حلفك بالله و إنـت رميته بالشظايا 
كم بحبه بصدق أخلص ماغاب في يوم عنك

ليه إنت بالحـب خنتـه ياليته كــان مـن البدايا 
كم نقـول إنسـان عــادل و بالحـلا يزداد فنك 
أنـا لك أول هــديـه ياليـت تســمــع لـو صدايا 
أبتعـد عنـك و هاجــر و أبتسم مرتــاح سنك 
لاتعتـذر يكفيك غلطـه هـــذا هــو رد الهــدايا*

*للصديق الا مو معانا..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*غلاك اليو م تاج(ن) فوق راسي 
وعلقته على صدري وساما
وانا لك طايع (ن) مخلص ووافي 
ولا طاوعت بك هرج الملاما* 
*اهدااء للاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يهون طول الشوق مادمت " سالم "
مهما بعدنا صدى صوتك يرجعنا 
تسرح طيوفك في عالمي الحالم.. 
وتصحى الحقايق في غيابك تلوعنا 
ولا زلت أغلى الناس والله العالم 
ولازلت أدعي ربي إنه ما يفرقنا !!* 


للاعضاء

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دايم على بالي و لا يوم ناسيك*
*و إنت لزيم الروح و أكثر شويه*
*بدرب المعزه أشهد إني مخاويك*
*و اخترت شخصك بين كل البريه*
*الرب يعلم يالغلا اشكثر مغليك*
*دايم مكانك في الشموخ العليه*

*اهداااء الى الاعضاء المقربين*

----------


## القلب المرح

*على ذاك الجدار اللى على حد البيوت الطين* 
*و قفت و هاجس الذكري نفض غباره*
* و في ذاك المكان ثبت ان الادمي من طين*
* تخيل يوم لمسته تنهد من شقا ناره*
* سالني قال:انا اذكر تجوني اثنين ؟*
*بكيت و قلت صدقني رحل و انقطعت اخباره*

*اهداء الى بحر الشوق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أيــام تمــر*

*ويطــوي معاهــا العمــــر*

*وماأقــول إلا يـــارب*

*"* *محبتنـــا تستمــــر "*

*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*كدا مو حللللللللللللو*

*لارسالة*

*ولا الو*

*ولاعلينا*
*تسئلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا     !!!!!!*


(بحر الشوق)

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عـمـر الـوقـت ..
ما يلهي الغالي عن غاليهـ ..
وعـمـر الـزمـن ..
ما أشغل الوافي عن أحبابهـ ..*

*اهداء للأعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عسى الردي ياكاسب الطيب يفداك
ماهو كفو يفداك ويفدا رجولك
انت الذي في روس الاشراف مبداك
والا الردي مهما تعب ما يطولك
مدت يمينه ماتجي عند يسراك
واغلى ثيابه ماتساوى نعولك*

اهداء الى المستجير

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مهمــا تباعدنــا و مهمــا الزمــن طــال ..*

*برجــك مشيــد و القواعــد متينــه ..*
*مــا ينهــدم لــو يضــرب الأرض زلــزال ..*

*محمــي بقلبــي بالوفــا حافظينــه ..*
*هــذا شــوري صــدق مــا هــي بأقــوال ..*

*نحكــي غــلا صــادق لكــم حاملينــه ..*

*اهداء للأخت .. My tears..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الع  يد  طل وزادني*
*بعض الاحساس*
*قال لي علامك*
*ماتزف التهاني*
*زف الفرح للي تعزه من الناس*
*واسرع بها لايسبقك شخص ثاني*
*للي لهم قلبي صفا صفوة الماس*
*اهدي تباريكي* 
*ك  ل  ع ا م* 
*وانت بخير*

اهداء للاعضاء الكرام

----------


## المستجير

ياعطر الشوق ياسكر 
وذوق يانور الشمس يا صوت الهمس 
يسعد مساك انت وبس

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شفت كيف الشمس تحضن بالدفا أرض
" البشر"
هي بعيده وحبها دايم 
" قريب "
هذا قلبي يالغلا ضم به أغلى
" البشر "
لو بعد عني خويي يبقى من روحي
" قريب "*

*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*آسف على الغيبه ماكنت*
*ناسي*
*آسف على التقصير لاكنت* 
*قصرت*
*رجعت لك  حاضر  مانا بماضي*
*أبعتذر يمكن عليكم*
*تأخرت*
*حطيت في غيبتك الحب* 
*قاضي*
*وحكم علي أرجع لو ماتبصرت*
*رجعت قانع بحبك*
*وراضي*
*ماحد جبرني يوم أرست*
*واشتقت..*

*"للاعضاء"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مثل القمر نورك*
*ساطع من قلبك وحلاك*
*منور ناسك وكونك*
*نابع من الغلا غلاك*
*باهر وزاهي فيك لونك*
*ابد محد وصل لمستواك*
*أحبك وكل البشر يحبونك*
*ترى نبع المحبه من هواك*
*غالي وأفدي أنا روحك*
*وأوعدك بعمري أبد ما أنساك..*

*للاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

ياشــــاري الهــــم تكفــــــى تشتــــــري همــــي!!
ببيـــــــع بـــــــــاقي رصيــــدي واكســــب"" الــــــراحــــــه""
من كثــــر الأفكـارفي راســـــــــي ثقـــــــــل دمــــــــــيمــــاعاد اواطــــن ( خفيف الدم ومــــزاحـــــه )

*لاعضاء استراحة المنتدى*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*البعد ..
مايمحى الغلا ..
عن محله** ..
والقرب..
مايولّف..
قلوب البغيضين..!!*


*للاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*صباح الكلمة الحلوة*
*صباح الحب بليا حدود*
*صباحكـ ريحته قهوة*
*وطعمة بالحلا معقود*
*صباحكـ نغمته تغريد*
*وصوته ينعش المجهود*
*صباحك خير يا"غالي"*
*صباح الشوق ودهن*
*العود*
*صباح يحتويه  الكون*
*لانك انت به موجود.*

"اهداء لكل قارئ الرساله"

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا ما حلا الاخـوه مع طيب*
*النـــاس*
*دايم خويه ينفعه ما يضره*
*يفرح الى شافــه سليم من* 
*البـــاس*
*وان غـــاب ينشد عــنه*
*والا يــمره*
*هذا هو اللي اخوتــه*
*ترفــع الــراس*
*والطيـــب مع مثله*
*يزيدك مسره ...*


*اهدااء لجميع الاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

** مشتاق * 

صدقني لشوفك ولقياك 
وكل العيون بلا عيونك ممله 
أسمك على لساني وشوقي لملقاك
ورسمك ترى وسط قلبي محله 
كلي أمل تجمعني 
الأيام * وياك * 
يامالك * قلبي * من العقل كله* 

*(خاص لمننتدى شبكة الناصرة)*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هذ الرسالة من أسيرك* 
*وغاليك ..*
*ياليت تقراها على قد* 
*مهلك ..*
*والله مافي بالبشر من* 
*يساويك ..*
*لا بين خلانك ولا بين* 
*أهلك ..* 
*وأقسم بمن صورك وحط* 
*الحلا فيك ..*
*عهد علي منسى غلاتك* 
*وقدرك ..*

*اهداء لاعضاء شبكة الناصره*

----------


## القلب المرح

*وصفك
بالحروف
الغاز
ورسمك زايد نوره
وأن كان 
القمر بروازه
اكيد
وجهك الصورة  * 


*اهداء الى المتأمل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا رب وعدت عبادك بقبول دعواتهم يوم الجمعه 

وقارئ رسالتي قريب بقلبي : 
اللهم ارزقه ما يريد 
وأرزق قلبه ما يريد 
وأجعله لك كما تريد

اللهم قدر له ذلك 
قبل ان تاذن ليوم الجمعه المغيب 

اللهم آمين



اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

عسل

قشطة

سكر

ايش بعد

ياربي





وش تبي امي من البقالة

(اهداء لدمعةجيبيهم من البقاله هاا)

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أسعدك ربي و أغلاك ..*
*و بأعلى منازل الجنة أواك..*
*و بالنور صبحك ..*
*و بالخير مساك ..*
*و بالقرآن أكرمك..*
* و بحبه أغناك..*

*اهداء للقلب المرح*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اللهم انت الامجد*
*ولك اسجد ويدي لك امدد*
*ان تحفظ اناس احبهم فيك*
*فاشهد ياحي ياقيوم وظللهم*
*بالغيوم وابعد عنهم الهموم*
*سالتك ثلاثا:*
*في الجنة اسكنهم*
*ومن النار ابعدهم*
*ويارب ان تسعدهم*
*بحق محمد وال محمد*

الى دمعة حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يالله يامستجيب لدعوة الداعي،،

يالواحد اللي جميع الخلق يرجونه،،

ارجيك وادعيك وانا ساجد وقايم،،

تحفظ لي اللي يحفظ الود ويصونه،،

الصاحب اللي "بقلبي" مسكنه دايم،،

والروح لو هي عزيزه "فدوة عيونه"*


*اهداء للغاليين*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اجمل مافي وجودي*
*ان لي صديق رائع مثلك.*
*اسأل الله ان يهبك:*
*قطرة من سحائب*
*مغفرته*
*لاتبقي لك ذنبا"*
*ونظره من رضاه وستره ولاتترك لك عيبا"*
*وقبضة من خزائن رحمته*
*لاتبقي لك هما "ولا غما"ابدا!*


*اهداء الى بحر الشوق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*علمت أن الدنيا دار فناء فلماذا تجعلها تتجبر عليك 
وهي أحقر ما رأيت إن كنت تعلم أنك سترحل منها 
فلماذا لا تجعلها ذكرى جميلة لك تتسلى بها 
ولا تجعلها طعنة كبيرة تتألم منها...؟

اهداء للجميع*

----------


## القلب المرح

لو كان للمرء أن يهدي كما يهوى ..
لأهديتك الدنيا بما فيها ..
أمنيتي لك من إله الكون منزلة .. 
هي من جنان الخلد أرفعها وعاليها ..
لك تحية والأشواق مرسلة .. 
لك المحبة في أسمى معانيها ....

اهديها الى الاعضاء ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سلام ياسبع الخلا خالي العيب*
*سلامٍ أحلى من نسيم الهبايب*
*عد الجبال وعد عشب الأداعيب*
*وعد النجوم وعد وبل السحايب*
*على رفيق يدرك المدح والطيب*
*متسلسلن بالطيب من راس شايب*

*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ابي تلمس دفا شوقي*
*وبرد الليل بعروقي*
*وابي لحظة تحس اني*
*اموت حزن بغيابك*

*الى القلب المكسور*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يضيق البال في غيابك ويصبح للدموع اسباب*
*ويحلا الدمع ياعمري اذا كان الغلا اسبابه*
*انا حابس دموع العين وقافل من وراها الباب*
*وضيق البال وغيابك مكسّر قفله وبابه*



*اهداءللغاليه ..My tears ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مرحبا عد براق بوسط القنوف
بارق في خيال ماطر مدلهم
مرحبا ياهلا وأهلين وألف وألوف
عد نشر الكتاب وعد خط القلم*

*اهداء للأخت .. اسيل ..*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

للفرح يوم هبيت في قلبي هبوب 

ما اظلم زماني يوم عن الكون غايب 

لك بسمة تتملك الكون بالطيب

ولك نظرة سوت بروحي العجايب

ياجعل عمرك سعد و ايامك تطيب 

وجعلني فدا حبك ما عنه تايب 


اهداء لدمعة حزن 00

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعلن موكب السيدة زينب عليها السلام*
*عن احياء الليالي الفاطميه ابتداء من*
*ليلة الجمعه وحتى ليلة الاحد* 
*الساعه9 مساء*
*في مسجد الشيخ محمد* 
*عظم الله اجوركم*

اهداء للجميع

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما ابيع اللي احبه*
*وما احـب الا لـسبب
واعظـم اسبابي لحبك* 
*طيبتك واصلك الذهب*

*اهداء .. لـ ايمي..*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

.. ..

طفلة ساكنهـ مابين رمشي وعيني 
كل مانمت جابتها الحلوم النديهـ
جيت والحزن شابكـ خلف ظهري يديني 
وجات تضحك تحسب اني مخبي هديهـ !!

----------


## القلب المرح

تعبت ألعب معاك الدور نفسه ( وابتسم ) لا جيت 
و"أخبي " داخلي( حزني ) لأجل " تبقى " إبتساماتك !

اهداء للاعضاء

----------


## اسيل

ناظري يمينك ناظري يسارك صح كلهم يعرفونك بس صدقيني اتحداهم مثل معزتي لك يعزونك000000 اهداء الى دمعة حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ضـربت الـرقـم أصبحكم
لقيـت الصبح سـابقـنــا 
سألتـه ليـش مستعجـل 
قـــــــــــــــــال: الحــلـو واحشـنــا 

*صبـــــ الـورد ــــاح*
*

*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

اليوم ماني خايف...اليوم بالذات،،،
خايف أنا بكرى...يجيني بدونك،،،
خايف يجي بكرى...وتبعد مسافات،،،
خايف يجي...وتغيب حتى شلونك،،،
بس الرجا لاغبت...ياصاحب الذات،،،
تكفى خيالي...إحفظه في جفونك!!!

اهداء إلى الضحكه البريئــه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أبسألك يازمن ليه ..قلوب.. الناس إمتلة.. قـسوه ؟
وصار..الغدر...والخيانه..لهم... أحلي.. غـنوه 
ليـه.....الحزن....كسـا.....عـالمي.....كـله 
واصبح.....العذاب....والشقا....عنوانن...له 
ليه.. صـارت .. الفرحه والسعاده لقلبي منوه 
يزرع ..الفرح.. للناس..ويحصد منهم القسـوه 
*

*اهداء للجميع**
*

----------


## القلب المرح

محشش صقع بعمود كهرب
رجع ورى لقى على العمود دم
فصخ شماغه وربط العمود ومشى 

اهداء لدمعه

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*بك لقيت مناي يا رغبة مرادي
ما تمنى القلب من شفتك حصله
حبك أروى أمال عطشان الفؤادي
وأنبتت بإحساسي المكبوت فله*

اهداااااء الى بنوته توته ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هـلا باللى تـمـيـز بـزيـن " الأخـلاق " 
هـلا باللى لـعـب " بـقـلـبـي " وغـدابـه 
تـامـر على " قـلـبـي " ولك منه الإجـابـه
عـسـى مـا يـجـى بـيـنـي وبـيـنـك " فـراق "
وعـسـى درب الـمـحـبـه مـايـصـك بـابـه*  

*اهداء لاعضاء منتدى المسجات

**
*

----------


## القلب المرح

لاضاقت الدنيا علي قلت 
وينك..؟
ياللي تسلي وحشتي
كل ماضيق
ان كان إنعقد حبل
الوصل في يمينك..
من يسقي الضامي وهو
ناشف الريق..
عذرك معك وإن شنت
الشين مايشينك..
وإن زنت فإنت الزين من
دون تعليق..

"اهداء للمنتدى"

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

لو جمعت اياااام عمري من فرح ماتساوي لحظه من وقتي معاااااكم ..

اهداء لجميع الاعضاااء ..

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

*رشة عطر محمديه*
*وسلة حلوى فاطميه*
*وعقد لولو هديه* 
*لمولد سيد البشريه*
*لكل الاعضاء*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*ياللي تغرك ضحكتي بعض الأوقات
أحيان بعض الضحك معناه موتي
أوقات تلقاني أحاكيك بسكات
يوم الكلام يموت داخل سكوتي
يوم الحناجر تحتضر فيها الآهات
واعجز عن الشكوى ولو طال صوتي*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*لو كان يهدى للانسان قيمته لكنت اهدي لك الدنيا ومافيها ...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا نفس حسّي و اذكري هـالخطايـا*
*واستغفري الله من كثيـر الذنوبـي* 
*** 
*** 
*يانفس قووومي واشعليها الزوايـا*
*و اطوي بها صفحة ظلامك و توبي !* 


*اهداء للجميع*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*سطرت أحروف المحبه غـلا وأشـواق
للغالي اللي وسط القلـب ماأخـذ محلـه 
ناديتكـ حبيبي لا تتـركـ القلـب يشتـاق
هات الفـرح والبعـد مـا أقـواه خلـه 
يانبض شعري يااسم داخل القلب خقـاق
أنت الحبيب اللـي قلبـي مايـوم ملـه 
لوأكتب أحساسي تضيـق بـه الأوراق
أنت الشعر وريح العطـر والغـلا كلـه
*

*الى جميع الاعضــــــــاء
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*
ياليت الزمن يرجع والليالي تدور

ويرجع وقتنا الأول وننعم في 
بساطتنا
نروح المدرسة بدري ونضحك 
داخل الطابور

نحاول نزعج العالم 
بروحتنا وجيتنا
كبرناوصارت الدنيا
تصف أحزاننا بالدور

وكلن غارق بهمه وبالآخر
تشتتنا
 
اهداء للجميع

*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*ارسل لك همسه مع اجمل طير
يقول لك الف مبروووووك النجاح وعساك بخير*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*~أحبكم~*


*فامنحوني العذر*
*إن قصرت في وصلكم*
*وإن طالت بي الأيام لم اسمع بها* 
*صوتكم*
*وإن بعدت خطاي اليوم عن دربكم*
*ثقوا ياأروع الأحباب إن القلب في* 
*ذكركم*
*وإن الروح مازالت على عهدكم*
*‏*
*‏*
*أحبــكم..*



*اهداء لجميع اعضاء شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مهديك ياصاحبي قلبي ،، 

تكفى أرفق عليه ,, 

ما همني قلبي!! 

همني أنت فيه,,* 


اهداء الى امير العاشقين

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*تغلـى يحـق لـك التغلـي علـى مغليـك
تغلى ولـو تطلـب عيونـي تراهـا فـداك...
أنا وكل مـا أملـك حلالـك وبيـن يديـك..
تدلـل وآمـر ماتمنـيـت عــده جــاك..
ألا لعـن أبـو منهـو يزعلـك مايرضيـك..
وأنا والله إنـه مطلبـي بالحيـاة رضـاك..
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد موتي .. بلل
تراب المقابر بالدموع 
واحضن اطياف 
الرحيل 
بلا رجوع
"سامحني ـ حللني"
اذكرني "حب" ساكن
بالظلوع
بعد موتي .. احضر
ليلة رحيلي وشاركهم
في غسيلي 
لاتغيب 
علمهم من تكون
قولهم
انك ساكن في عيوني
وانك الحب الوحيد*




*اهداء لاحبابي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*صعبة اذا خنت العهد ..*
*وش عاد عذرك ينفعك..*
*تخسر حبيبك للابد ..*
*وميفيد حتى مدمعك..*
*جرب تجافيني وتصد ..*
*تلقى عيوني تودعك..*
*قلي ياخلي وش بعد ..*
*لآخر دقيقة انا أسمعك ..؟؟*


*اهداءالى بحر الشوق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لك للأبد* 
*مكانة في القلب مكتومة*
*ولك*
*بالبال صورة دوم محفوظة*
*ولك*
*بالخير ذكر ودروب معروفة* 
*ولك* 
*بالروح معزة بالذهب* 
*محفورة*
*ولك دعوة*
*بالتوفيق يارب تكون مسموعة*




*اهداء لكل الاخوه الغاليين*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*امسيكم بوردتين 
وردة تقول يسعد مساكم 
وردة تقول مستحيل انساكم
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يالغايب عن ناظري*

*اسمك بالقلب محفور*

*نظره فى وجهك يا وفى*

*تخلي القلب مسرور*




*اهداء .. لدموعي ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

لك من صميم الروح ميزه عن الغير..

ولك في خفوقي من الوله شي ثاني..

القلب يحمل لك معزه وتقدير..

والعين تعشق شوفتك لو ثواني..

ان غبت تلقاني من البعد  ّمغليكّ..

وان جيت تبقى مثل ماغبت  ّغاليّ..

إهداء  الى بنوتة توتة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نزعل ونتكبر وحنا من الطين
والكل منا يصد لا اقبل خويه

**نفخر نقول انا على الصد قاوين
وهي علينا في الحقيقه قويه

نشفق على الطيبه وكسب الكريمين
وهذي بنا لاشك فعله رديه

ننسى نهايتنا وعلى وين ماشين
وننسى الزمن اللي جمعنا سويه

المشكله ماهي بحاجه لتخمين
ولاهي بعد ياناس صعبه القضيه

دق الرقم:كيفك..هلا فيك..واهلين
انا الخوي اللي مزعل خويه

قله:تغيب..وصورتك داخل العين
ويبقى لحبك في خفوقي بقيه

اخوان حنا لو يجي بيننا شين
ومانفترق دام المحبه نديه

خلك قوي لاتحتكرك الشياطين
قبل الفوات وقبل وقت المنيه

هاذي هي الدنيا من الحين للحين
لابد بين الناس تحصل خطيه

ومن لايقدر غلطة احبابه الحين
يقرا حروفي ويعتبرها هديه

**باكر تمر سنين وسنين وسنين
والكل يرحل في الدروب المديه
*

*صدقني تندم* *واذكر حروفنا زين
تندم على خلك اذا غاب ضيه

دنيا غريبه واكثر الناس ماشين
وكم صاحب والله دفنته بيديه*


*اهداء للجميع*

----------


## القلب المرح

*سلام لام الكشة*
* المنفوشة الي فيها قملة*
* مخشوشة من الشامبو* 
*و المشط مربوشة.*

*اهداء الى دمعة حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.
.

اهــــــــــداء لـــ  أمـي .. اخـتي 



**.
.

فـي حـفـظ اللـه يـا أمـي** يـا زيـنهـ قـلبي المكـدور ..

حفـظكـ الله يا روضــهـ* *وسـدد في المسيـر خـطـاكـ ..

فمـان الله وبتظــلمـ** بي الدنيـــا ولا بـهـ نـــــــور .. 

اببقــى طــول غـربـتكـمـ حزيــن منتظــر رؤيــــاكـ ..
*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*هالعيووون اللي غوت كل العبااااد*
*حلفتك برب البشر شيل السوووواد*

*اهداء للجميع*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*رســـــــــــــــــــــالتي..
تذكار يا أغلى المحبين
عبيرها نفح الوفا والموده
تثبت لك ان الغلا ما بيننا للحين
دايم واشواقنا مستجده
ما هي مقامك وانت محفوظ بالعين
لكنها تذكار للي اوده*


* اهداء لاعضاء شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## القلب المرح

يوم ضاق صدري..
تنفست بذكرى غلاك..
حضنت الملامح في خيالي..
وتمنيت اجلس معاك..
ليتك كثر ماانت على البال القاك..
بس يالله عسى الايام تسرع خطاويهاا والقالك..


خاص للمشرف بحر الشوق

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا قبر أعز إنسان غالي رقد فيــــكـ
خفف عليه من التراب الثقيلي
يا قبر ما نـــي طيبه عقــــب راعيكـ
إلي راعاني صار عندكـ نزيلي 
أغليك أنا يا قبر من حب الي نزل فيك
مرحوم يا راعي الوفا والجميلي
ياللي سكـــنت القبر صوتي ينــاديكـ
موتكـ جرح قلبي وهد حيلي
ما أنساكـ واللــــه لين قبري يوازيكـ
وأعلن من الدنيا العريضه رحيلي*


*اهداء للغالي*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

خايف اتصل وتقول دق المزعج
وخايف ما أتصل وأموت من شوقي
تدري عاد أن دقات قلبي لاذكرتك تزيد
وأحس إني ودي أشوفك
أحسك ساكن بدمي
ومن حبي لك سميتك بالجوال
قــــــلــــــــبــــــــــك
تدري لـــيه????????
لادقيت علي يطلع............. قلبك يتصل بك

----------


## دمعه حزن

* ~! الأحبه !~ 

على شاطىء الزمن ،،
نظمت أصداف المحبه ونقشت 
على كل صدفه ،، 
" لن أنسى الأحبه " ،،*


*اهداء لاعضاء شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*مـن صميــم القلــــب
اهــدي لـك حــــــروف
الحبــر فيهـــا ذهـــــب
و الغــلا فــوق الــوصــــوف
و صفحتــي لــون الشفــــق
و للفــرح فيهـــا طيــــوف
الــوله فيهــا تبخــــر
و للجفـــا عنهـــا عـــزوف
اهــدي اشـــواقــي قصيـــده
و مـن بســاتينــي قطـــوف
ارسلتهــا لك في ثــواني
مــا تغلفهــــا الظـــــروف* 


*اهداااء للجميع*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنــا والله* 

*لو الله كتب لي عمـــري بيومين ؟؟

لأحبكمـــــ يومي الأول* 

*وأحبكمـ يومي الثاني ..*



*اهداء للاعضاء*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*تزعلني وتراضيني وأضيع فحربك وسلمك!!
تحيرني بنظراتك وتتعب قلب مضنونك..
أبد ماأسمع لعذالي ولو يتمادوا في ذمك..
أنا من زود حبي لك أحس انهم يمدحونك...
نعم لك حق تتدلل مدام ان العسل دمك...
نعم لك حق ياعمري تعاند من يحبونك !!* 
*الى دمعــــــــــــة حزن

*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مساء الخير والاحساس والطيبه*
_على قلب ابيض يحب الناس_
_ودووم يرسل مكاتيبه_
_مساء الخير من كل قلبي_
_مساء يشع نور من عند ربي_
_مساء بالحب يجمعنا_
_وبالغفران والرضا يختتم حرفنا_ 

*اهداء للأخت ايمي*

 

*اللهم اجعل سفرهم سعيدا .. وعودهم إلى بلادهم حميدا ..*
*اللهم هون عليهم الأسفار .. وآمنهم من جميع الأخطار ..*
*اللهم احفظهم من كل ما يؤذيهم .. وأبعد عنهم كل ما يضنيهم ..*
*اللهم واجعل دربهم درب السلامة والأمان .. والراحة والاطمئنان ..*
*اللهم وأعدهم إلى أوطانهم وأهليهم وذويهم ومحبيهم سالمين غانمين*
*برحتمك يا أرحم الراحمين ..* 
*اهداء لامي والاهل ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لو نسيوك 
انا معك
لوظلموك
انا معك
لوخانوك
انا معك 
لو؟!
حبوك
اسف انا معاهم

الى جميع العضاء وعلى راسهم شجن وشبكة الناصرة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*النفس تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت أن السلامة فيها ترك ما فيها
لا دار للمرء بعد الموت يسكنهـــا إلا التي كان قبل الموت يبنيها
فإن بناها بخير طاب مسكنها وإن بناها بشر خاب بانيها
لاتركنن إلى الدنيا ومافيها فالموت لاشك يفنينا ويفنيها
واعمل لدار غد رضوان خازنها والجار أحمد والرحمن ناشيها
رياحها طيب والمسك طينتها والزعفران حشيش نابت فيها* 


*اهداء للجميع*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*قلبي مثل قبري مايسكنه اثنين*

*اهداء الى نسمه امل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الثقل زين ..*

*الواحد ما يصير ملقوف ،،*

*يفتح كل رسالة تجيه على طول!!* 



*اهداء لـ My Tears*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*أحبكـــــــــــــــم كلمة ماتفاااارق لساني*
*الى اعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قد
نرحل
نتألم 
نبكي
نحزن

نعيش كل طقوس ما بعد الفراق 
ولكن لن نموت قبل يومنا الذي قدر لنا !*


*للجميع*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*الله اكبر من جمالك مااروعـــه*
*مبدعة في كل شي مبدعـــــه*

*الى دمعة حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كل شيء يجيني منك 
أحس له ذوق وحلاوة 
وكل كلمة يرسلها قلبك 
لها في روحي غلاوة*  

*اهداء لايمي

**
*

----------


## دلوعة القمر

I want tell you so much I love you
الى دلوعت حبيبتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تمضي بنا الحياة*
*في طريق* 
*لا نعرف مداه*
*ولكن تبقى الأخوة*
*والصداقة لذة الحياة*


*اهداء لاعضاء شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يامـا ويـــامــا!!
(ضـــاع) من (عــمري) ليـــالي واحتــــريمـــاجا عـــلى بــالي تـــكوون الــعاقبه طـــعنة ظهـــر

اهداء لشخص مجهول
*

----------


## hope

يا وحشة غيابك ويا شين فرقاك

ويا كبر ذنبك إذا حسبت إني نسيتك

حتى اني اهديها لشخص مجــهول

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سلامي للي ما عرفنالهم عذروب
غير الوفا والحب والود والطيبة
أنا احبهم وان شفتهم احتفل واذوب
في بعدهم ياويل قلبي وتعذيبه
حالي سواهم في تشتت ولا محسوب
وفي قربهم قلبي يحقق مطاليبه!!*


*اهداء لشخص عزيز ..*

----------


## العنود

*اشتقتلك*
*ياغالي الاثمان!*
*يا ساكن الوجدان!*
*يا طائر الاشجان!*
*يا احلى من الرمان!*
*الى شخص مجهول الهويه*
*مشتاقتله حيل*
* مع اعذب التحيات اختك* 
*العنـــــــــــود*
*الحـــــــــزين*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قد يلهينا الزمن عن كل
كنوز الدنيا من حولنا
ولكن يبقى نبض القلب
لا ينسى الأعزاء
يخفق
لهم كل ما عبر بالخاطر
خيالهم
وحن إليهم
كل ما بعدت المسافات
وعز اللقاء* 

*اهداء لـ .. My Tears ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

لجـل حبـك عفـت انا كـل المـلا ..
واحتضنت الشـوق في ليل السهـر..
اللـه اللـه لـي ذكـرت اسمــك انـا.. 
يمتلـي كـونـي على ذكرك عطـر.. 
انــت محبـوبــي بهـالـدنيا ولا.. 
انظــر لغيـرك مـن العـالـم بشـر..

اهداء لنفسي هق هق هق

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لاإله إلاالله.
إجعلها رفيقة لسانك 
وونيسة وجدانك 
والمحركة لبنانك*


*اهداء للجميع*

----------


## القلب المرح

ذكر علي عباده
عساكم السعاده
وزيارة علي واولاده
ومتباركين بالمولد
اهداء>>جميع الاعضاء<<

----------


## دمعه حزن

زقزقي يا عصافير ..

تفتحي يا ازاهـــير ..

وانثري كل عبيــر ..

ولد اليوم الأميــــر ..

متباركين بمولد الامام علي عليه السلام ..

للجميع ..

----------


## أمل الظهور

عظم الله لكم الأجر في ذكرى إستشهاد الامام موسى الكاظم 

للجميع

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الغياب* *ماهو جفا
والحضور ماهو وفا
.. بس الأهم ..*
*شوق القلوب يبقى 
ولو شخص إختفى*  
*اهداء لـ My tears

**
*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*صحيح الورد زاكي طيب ،*
**




*بس ما سمعنا يدووم !!*



*صحيح القمر ضاوي الليل ،،،*

**


*بس هم يجيه النوم ..*




*بس عطر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد         * 



*باقي وضياءه ما ينطفي على الدووم         * 



*(متباركيين بمواليد شهر شعبان يا أعضاء شبكة الناصرة )*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الليل قد تنور
والكون قد تعطر
بالحسين المطهر
نبارك لكم ميلاد الاطهار ..* 
 
*اهداء للجميع ..

**
*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أنا على خبرك

مع ذاك الاحساس

مع لهفتي لك 

مع عظيم اشتياقي

ولو عاش قلبي

عيشة الظيم والياس

كلي معاك ..

لوكان مابـــه تلاقي





أهديه الى الغائبه الحاضره 

الأخت الغاليه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يـا خـوي انا والله ماني بنـاسيـك 

انتـه على راسـي مخليـك تـاجي 

واطلب عسـى رب البشـر يعتني فيـك 

ويحـطلك دون المشـاكل* *سيـاجي* 


*اهداء لاعضاء شبكة الناصره جميعاً*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الا يا بحري الهادي ....*

*أبي أجلس معك هالليل* 

*وأبحكيلك وأسولف لك* 

*عن غالي وحشني حيل* 

*أكل عقلي ...وأخذ قلبي ومن بعده شربت الويل* 

*أنا أحبه وأوده ومن صده دموعي  سالت ....سيل* 

*فداه عمري فداه روحي وله عيني* 

*تشيله شيل* 

*اهداء لجميع بنوتات الناصرة*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يامنتهى شوقي

متى نختصر المسافات

ونلتقي 

ونخط مابين النجمة والأخرى

حروف الود* 
*اهداء للأخت الغاليه ..My tears ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

كأنك لقيت اللي يعوضك
عنا
حنا تعبنا مالقينا بديلك
وإن كنت زعلان بخطأ 
جاك منا
بالعذر حنا والتأسف
نجيك
وإن كان قصدك بالهجر
تختبرنا
ترى تكفى دخيلك مقوى
فراقك

"اهداء للاخ العزيز بحر الشوق"

----------


## دمعه حزن

*,,, ))أحــــــــــبك(( ,,,
كثر ماعاش الاعمى في ظلامــــه...!
وتمنى الاخرس مين يسمع كلامه...!
,,,))أشتــــاقلك ((,,,
كثر ماعاش اليتيم فاقد حنـــــانــه...!
وكثر السجيـــــن مافقد ايامــــه...!
,,,))أعشــــــقك ((,,,
كثر الـــــــــــبدر في جمالــــــــه...!
وكثر الطفـــــــــــل في دلالــــــه...!
,,,(( أحـــــــبــــــــك((,,,
كثر..... ما ..... أنا.....
:: احـــــــــــبــــــــــــــك ::*

*اهداء لجميع الاعضاء*

----------


## نور الهدى

مسجات روعه 

ومن اعضاء اروع 

وهذا اول مرة اشارك في منتدى المسجات 

ولكم هذا المسج واهديه الى كل اعضاء شبكة الناصرة 

أجمل شي في الاخوة قلب صافي 

يحبك فيبحث عنك 

يفتقدك فيسأل عليك 

تشغله الدنيا فيذكرك 

يشتاق لك فيدعو لك 

اسعد الله اوقاتكم 

وسدد بالتوفيق خطواتكم 

وغفر زلاتكم

وبارك في عملكم وذاتكم

وملا بالخيرات حياتكم 


اختكم ام محمد

----------


## بنت الاجاويد

ابيك تذكرني اذا مت 
بالطيب..

ابيك بيدك تنزلني 
بقبري ..

ادري اني مالي ترحيب 
بدنياك.

ادري اني بدنياك قليل 
قدري..

لكن اذا حطوني بالقبر 
لاتغيب ..

اكشف غطاي وحط ايدك 
بصدري...

حسه لعلك تلمس الجرح 
ويطيب ..

يمكن بعد ماموت تشعر 
بقدري ..

اهداء للغاليه أمل الظهور

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تبقى وليف القلب ولو صار ماصار ...*

*وتبقى نظير العين ولو ما نشوفك ...*

*وتبقى سلام الروح ولا منك اضرار ..*

*وتبقى عزيز وعزتك من وصوفك ..*

*إسمك نقشته بين الأضلاع تذكار ...*

*وقلبي نزعته خوفي يزعج حروفك ...*

*أهداء إلى العزيزه على قلبي والغاليه :*

*دلوعة عسولة*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يقولون الغلا ينقص.*
*لو طال الغياب.*
*"وربي"*
*لو تروح آخر الدنيا..*
*بقلبي ماينقص غلاك.*

*إهداء الى براءة روح*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أبـنـصـحـك ... !

.
.

لا صـار ودك فـ \ الـزمـان تعـيـش .. وبـراحـة ضمـيـر 
سـكـّر عـليـك ~ ابـواب صـمتـك ~ والـتـحـف ثـوب الغـيـاب 
مـالـك ومـال الـنـاس .. غـب عـنـهـم و تحـيـا بـ 1000 خــير
النـاس لا شـافــوك ~ مـقـفـي ~ كــل واحــد حــد ّ نــاب ..
مـن يـمـدحـونـك [ لا تصـدقـهـم ] وخـذهـا مـن .. خـبـيـر ..
كـلامهــم لـو ظـاهـرة رحـمـة .. مـبـطـّن ] بـالعـذاب [ .. !*


*اهداء للجميع..*

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وال محمد
صرت أعيش بوحدة من عقب  ما تركتوني 000000وأرسم قلب ووردة  وأردد 000 وحشتوني 0

اهدي هذا المسج الى كل عضو غائب 0000

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يضيق بنا الفضا الخالي 
إذا ضاقت بنا الأنفاس 
ولا تسعف خطاوينا 
عن المكتوب وأقداره ..*

----------


## ha_only

بحبك وما في بعدها كلام
لهديل

----------


## دمعه حزن

إش فايدة نبكي على شي قد راح 
وإحنا قتلنا الحب من دون رحمة...
المشكلة جيتك وبي حب يجتاح،،
جيتك طفل محتاج من الوقت ضمه،،
جيتك وله وأشواق والشوق فضاح..
رد الصدى ياصاحبي صاحبك راح!
ومن يومها كل الفرح صار صدمة

----------


## فاطمية المكارم



----------


## دمعه حزن

*إن بعد الجسد عن الروح...
ومضى في الجوف صدىً غامض...
لا أعلم هل هو ضحكٌ..
أم روحي تنطق بالنوح...
وبعكازٍ بالٍ أمشي...
لأجبر ظهري...
لأعالج حبي المجروح...*

----------


## بنت الاجاويد

بالانجليزي I love U

باللبناني آه شوبحبك

بالحساوي آآآآآآآه ياخلف ابويه

أهداء للغاليه الدكتوره امل الظهور

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ان طالت الغيبه
يبقى ذكركم باقي ..
وان سهينا يبقى
لشوفكم وحشه ..
وان جف بحر شوقنا
نهركم هو الساقي ..
ما تغيبون عنا
ولو غابت الجلسه ..
يانور الدنيا
مامثلكم نلاقي ..
نحبكم ونشتاق
مهما طالت المده ..*

*اهداء خاااص*
*لمشرفي واعضاء شبكة الناصرة الحاضرين والغائبين ايضاً*

----------


## همسات وله

نغيب ونبعد.......وللشرق اثار 
ندق ونسأل ........اندور اخبار

ونكتب ونرسل للغالين تذكار ............

اهديها الى كل اعضاء المنتدى 
مع تحياتي للكل والاجمع 
همسات وله

----------


## دمعه حزن

*جرى طيف الأحبة في خيالي
بنصف الليل والتفكير خالي
فوجهت الأكف إلى سماء
دعوت الله يارب الجلال
أظل أحبتي بظلال عرش
إذا اشتد الحرور ولا ظلال
وأرسلت الرسالة عهد حب
أجدده إلى أهل المعالي*


*اهداء للأحبه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مافيه عين إلا وتبكي لها أحباب ...*

*ولا فيه قلب إلا من البعد خايف ...*

*والكل من جور الزمن ..*

*ألف كتاب* 

*ودموع عينه فوق خده ذرايف* 

*وإنت وأنا مهما الزمن سار قدام ...*

*نبقى بأذن الله حبااايب ...*

*أهداء إلى دلوعة عسولتنا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ولا كلمة ... ولا حرف ...
ما ابي اسمع عذر ...
لا تكلمني ابد ...
إكتشفت إنك سخيف
وينك البارح ...؟!
وربي إنك سخيف ...!!
ماتدري إن الجفى بشرع الهوى عيب ... وحرام ...!!
يعني ماتدري وش احساسي تجاهك ...؟!
ياسلام...!!
مابي اعذار ... المهم إنك جفيت ...!! وهذا طبعك
وانا من طبعي وفيت
وما اجبرك ...
كيفك ...
إنت حُر ...
سو اللي تبيه ...!!
بس انا بـ اسهر غلا غصبٍ عليك
وانا حر في عيوني
واموت شوق
واعشق
واحب
واعلم الناس
بقول إني هويت ...!!*

----------


## إيلاف

*"" اذا شفت المطر ""
افتح ايدك واجمع اللي تقدر عليه !!

شفت اللي جمعته ؟؟ هذا شوقك لي !!

تبي تعرف شكثر شوقـــــــــــــــــي لك ؟؟؟


"" باقي المطر اللي ما قدرت تجمعه ""

إهداء الى الغالية شمعه تحترق ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

سامحوني لو رحلت عن الدنيا ..
واذكروني بدعوهـ نابعهـ من القلب 
اعذروني لو قصرت يوما معكمـ ..
وترحموا علي الأيامـ فهي حتما لن تعود 

اهداء للجميع

----------


## إيلاف

*انا اللي لو هزني الكون ما انساك
لو ارغمني الزمان بالجفاء ماجفيتك
ماينساك قلب بالشوق اغلاك
لو تطلب عيونه يقولك عطيتك
انا تحت امرك وكلي فدا روحك
وبروحي افديك
**
**للغالية أمل الظهور ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

تسلم عيون بالمحبة خذتني ...

طال الزمن وماتغير هواها ...

تستاهل التقدير ياهي قدرتني ...

لكن أنا وشلون ألحق جزاها ...

من حسن حظي بالغلا بادلتني ...

ماشفتها تبخل علي في وفاها ...

حكم الزمن لو أنها فارقتني ....

لاهو خطأ مني ولاهو خطأها ....

للعزيزة إيلاف

----------


## دمعه حزن

*منهو يقول الناس تآخذ وتعطي .؟! 
الناس تآخذ عمرها ماعطت شيّ .. !
مدري أنا المخطي أو الوقت مخطي ! 
لا مات محصول المشاعر على الريّ !*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

لا تسأل المشتاق ليه أرسل اليوم 
ولاتعذل القلب إذا باح بأسراره 
يالله عسى الخير لك يدوم ويدوم 
والغالي واجب نتطمن على أخباره 
وجعل السعاده تضمك فكل يوم 
ودوم فلبك بالفرح مشعل أنواره 

إهداء خاص إلى الاخت دمعة حزن 

أمير العاشقين

----------


## أمل الظهور

ياللي بعيد الدار مسيت بالخير ...

عساك تسلم في مساء كل ليلة ..

أرسلك أشواقي مع النجم والطير ...

عيني تمنى شوفتك لو هي مستحيلة ...

اضحك مع الناس لكن ضحكي معك غير ...

الروح تنتشي وتطيب لو كانت عليلة ...

إهداء لاختي الغالية :

طفوف

----------


## إيلاف

*..مخنــــــــــــوقه يمه واحس الخنقه هدتنــــــــي ..
..مكســور قلبي وعينــــي مدري وش فيها ...
.. ودمـــوعي اللي غصب عن عيني بكتنــــي ..
.. مليت اغمـض جفونـــي لجل اداريها ...
**
**أهديها الى أمي ..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مدري ويش علامي ضايق ومليت* 
*قعدت أفكر في زمان مضالي* 
*سال دمعي فوق خذي وصديت* 
*صدة حزين غربلته الليالي* 
*لاشك أنا منساك مهما تناسيت* 
*وبعطيك من أحساسي كل ماضاق بالي* 

*إهداء إلى الاخت إيلاف* 

*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قلوبنا لاهل المواقف لواهيب

فيها الوفا بين الضماير نكنه

يبقى مع الطيب زمانك تعاجيب

يفوح طيبه عقب هيله وبنه

الطيب له وجهه ومبدا وترحيب

والمدح للوافين مافيه منه* 

*اهداء لامير العاشقين*

----------


## إيلاف

*يا ما حلا الاخـوه مع طيب
النـــاس
دايم خويه ينفعه ما يضره
يفرح الى شافــه سليم من 
البـــاس
وان غـــاب ينشد عــنه
والا يــمره
هذا هو اللي اخوتــه
ترفــع الــراس
والطيـــب مع مثله
يزيدك مسره ...
*
*إهداء للأخ الكريم أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

يعلم الله كيف 

لك في قلبي غلا ...

ويعلم الله بعد كيف عني ماتغيب 

بس الظروف تجبر الإنسان لو مابغى ...

يبعد عن الغالي وهو في قلبه قريب ...


إهداء للغلا إيلاف

----------


## الليل الأليل

السموحه يا الغلا عل كل الذي صار تراه غصب عني ولو انكتب بالاقدار
الوقت جاير والزمن تراه حيل غدار ودنيتنا مليانه هموم ومصايب كثار 
خيبت ظنج فيني وانا بالحيل منهار لكن غصب عني ووحده العالم بالاسرار
لو غبت قلبي يدعيلج بالليل والنهار وطيفي يحرس دوم خيالج بالاسحار
لفراقج تراني حزين ودموعي غزار ولغيابج تراني والله مهموم ومحتار
السموحه اقولها واكرر ابد الاعذار والمسامح تراه كريم وولد اخيار ....
      اهداء الى دمعة الا حزان

----------


## إيلاف

*دايم على بالي و لا يوم ناسيك
و إنت لزيم الروح و أكثر شويه
بدرب المعزه أشهد إني مخاويك
و اخترت شخصك بين كل البريه
الرب يعلم يالغلا اشكثر مغليك
دايم مكانك في الشموخ العليه* 
*الى الغالية أمل الظهور ..


**
*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

السموحه منج أنت يالغاليه تراها دنيا فانيه
تزعلنا الاقدار بس عمرها ماتفرقنا
نمشي ونواصل عتاب بس مانمشي ونتلاقى كأن اغراب
امسحي د معوج تراها بالحيييييل غاليه 
وترى غيابي موب صد مني عنج بس كد ه شاءت الاقدار
اعرف اني غايبه وكل فكر منج انج واحد من الاسباب بس مايظنج غيابي
وفي الاخير لج السموحه يااعز الناس 
وظني عمره ماخاب فيج 
وتبقي اغلي واعز الناس ولو الكون دار
إهداء الى أليل الليل .

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طالبتكم كل ابوكم

إنكم تسامحونـي

إن أخطيـت على احد !

أو

زليـت بـ كلمهـ وزعلـت أحد وانا مدري !

أو

قصـرت بـ حق أحد !

وعيــدكم مبـــارك

ولنـا لقـاء إذا اللهـ أراد

وداعــهـ اللهـ .* 


*اهداء للجميع*

----------


## القلب المرح

اليوم 7..
وبكره 8 ..
وبعده 9..
من سبق لبق الكل يبي
يصير  الاول انا ابي ابدئ
من الصفر 
قبل الزحمة وانشغال
الشبكة  والخطوط
اهنئك بقدوم العيد واقول:
"& مـ( العايدين)ــن&"
؛ مزينة بأحلى الورود
؛ومبخرة بدهن العود
؛ك عام وانتم بخير
إن شاء الله اكون اول المهنئين 


"اهداء لجميع الاعضاء "

----------


## اسير الهوى

[IMG]http://voodoo711.***********/01.gif[/IMG]


أهدي شكري..
وأهدي باقات السلام..
لأحبتي وأهلي..
المشرفين السادة العظام..
والى الأعضاء..
الطيبن الأخوة الكرام..
وأقول سامحوني..
إذا قصرت أو أخطيت..
فإني ليس معصوم أو إمام..
وأأكد أن لكم معزة..
وقدركم عالي على الهام..

*لجميع أحبتي أسرة المنتدى بدون استثناء..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هذا هو صوتي اليومـ معكمـ ..
ويمكن بكرهـ يغيب عن مسامعكمـ ..
اعذروني لو في يومـ كسرت خواطركمـ ..
أو بكلمة جرحت مشاعركمـ إذا مت خلوا قبري يملاهـ حبكمـ*

*اهداء للجميع*

----------


## اسير الهوى

[IMG]http://img475.**************/img475/2484/5319177centredetablerosesrouge.jpg[/IMG]



ارسل لكم من الورد باقات..

معطرة وتتلوها احلى بوسات..

متباركين بالعيد..

ياطيبين ويالطيبات..

كل عام وانتم بالف خير

للجميع بمناسبة العيد المبارك
تحياتي ياسر

----------


## لحن الأمل

لكمــ كلكمــ

(( روحوا رحبوا فينيـ ترانيــ عضوهـ جديدهـ ...
إللا يرحبـ فينيـ حياتهـ بتصير كلها سعيدهـ ..
و إلا ما بيرحب .. السعادهـ بتكونـ عنهـ بعيدهـ ... ))


يـــــا ويلكمـــ P:


سلاميــ..
لحن

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*كل شي له حكمه وتصريف وحساب
سبحان من توجب علينا حقوقه 

والوقت لو مابه مناديم واحباب
ضاقت به الدنيا وضاقت خلوقه 

والقمر لولا طلعة الشمس ما غاب
والورد لو ما يفوح حولك طاح سوقه
*
*يسوور ياسر علي  هديه لك يالغالي
**
*

----------


## أمل الظهور

إذا أتعبتك الجروح

وضاقت بصدرك الروح

وسدت بوجهك الدنيا كل طريق 

وروحك ماتحتمل 

تعال وخذ نصف روحي 

وإذا زادت عليك المواجع 

وحسيت ان الفرح لك موادع 

تعال وخذ باقي روحي 


إهداء للغالية بيسان

----------


## بيسان

تسلمي والله اموولتي

فرحتيني 



فيك الامل لاضاقت الدنيا علي

وفيك الفرح لازادت جروح الايام 

وفيك الوفا لاحتجت بدنيتي انسان 

وفيك المحبة واضحو دون عنوان


باختصاار


انت الدفئ لاذبحني برد الاحزان

اهداء الى اموله

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكوة بيسووو على المسج الحلو تسلمي 


دامك غالي والعيد على الطاري 

وأنت على بالي 

جيت أقولك 

كل عام وأنت بأسعد الليالي 

وعيدك مبارك 

إهداء للجميع

----------


## القلب المرح

الواء في غير قلبك
مالقيت
وان مدحتك بالقصايد
ماوفيت
اعتذر ان كان في يوم
قسيت
وانت اغلى شخص في 
عمري

"اهداء الى الاخ بحر الشوق"

----------


## إيلاف

*يوم ضاق صدري..
تنفست بذكرى غلاك..
حضنت الملامح في خيالي..
وتمنيت اجلس معاك..
ليتك كثر ماانت على البال القاك..
بس يالله عسى الايام تسرع خطاويهاا والقالك..* 
*إهداء للعزيزات شمعه تحترق & بيسان & أمل الظهور ..


**
*

----------


## أمل الظهور

لو أبعدتنا الليالي 

لا تظن قلبي نساك 

في  قلبي أنت الحبيب 

مهما تغيب 

لو كان كل منا بمكان 

يجمع هوانا الحنان

طيفك معي 

في كل لحظة وزمان

إهداء خيتووو إيلاف

----------


## أمل الظهور

أبجمع لك زهور الكون

وأبهدي لك تحياتي 

وأبكتب للأبد

أحبك وروحك عالمي الثاني 

وأرسلها مع النجمات 

في ليل ظالم وقاسي 

وأبرسم في الورق 

دمعه تعبر عن معاناتي 

واسهر يمكن الأفكار تجمع شملنا 


إهداء للأخت العزيزة أميرة المرح

----------


## Princess

معنى اسمك في القصايد له رنين  
والمشاعر تبتهج لحظة سلام
كيف  اوصف لك   امل يروي  الحنين
كيف اشرح لك حروفي بالكلام
اهداء للغاليه اموووله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*سامحوني لو رحل جسمي وغاب* 
*سامحوني حتى في قبري استريح* 
*في حياتي مالقيت الا العذاب* 
*ماشي بأحزاني ومن همي طريح* 
*سامحوني ظنكم فيني سراب* 
*حظي لاشلته غصب عني يطيح* 
*والوصية لو ذفنوني تحت التراب* 
*خلو الغالي على قبري يصيح* 

*إهذا الى الاخت العزيزة أميرة المرح* 

*-----------------*
*مدري ويش علامي ضايق الصدر ومليت* 
*قعدت افكر في زمان مضالي* 
*سال دمعي فوق خذي وصديت* 
*صدة حزين غربلته الليالي* 
*لاشك انا منساك مهما تناسيت* 
*وبعطيك من احساسي كل ماضاق بالي* 

*إهداء خاص الى الاخت العزيزة بيسان*

----------


## اسير الهوى

امير ولا مر اهتزت الصفحات لوجوده
مكلل بلاحزان ظهره بس مايفني اوجوده
امير غالي والغلا مستحي منه ومن جوده
تعجبني ابياته الدايم ما تخلا من صموده
يتكلم عن العشاق وبحبه السانهم وخلوده
ياماعذبها البوسات لوصارت على خدوده

اهداء للعزيز الغالي *امير العاشقين*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*وااال بل بل بل يسوووور شوي شوي عليي* 

*يوقف قلبي كذا* 

*قول الكلام حبه حبه مو مره وحده على طول كاش* 

*وقسم بالله خليت وجهي احمر يالغالي* 

*لاكن تفضل من كتابة أيديني* 

*تفضل* 

*------------------*
*حبكم في قلبي ماله أسباب* 
*ودرب الغلا يالغالي نعرفه*
*سهرت عيني بحبك بدون أسباب*
*عقب ماكانت عيوني يالغالي مستقره* 
*أحبكم قلتها وبقلبي كامل هالعذاب* 
*وجعل ربي يسعد ايامك وكلها مسره* 

*إهداء خاص جداً لك حبيبي قلبي يسوور*

----------


## بيسان

انا وانت وش اوصفلك عجز عن وصفنا تعبير
مثل مدري ؟ مثل وشو! ولكن صعب تصويره
انا وانت بلاش انت "انا" لو بفقدك شصير
مجرد طاري الفرقا علي ياصعب تأثيره
احبك ايه احبك ذي بعد يبغالها تفكير!!
يخلف الله على عقل ملكت كل تفكيره
اهداء الى الاخوات العزيزات اموووووووله والووفه وشموع واميره
************************
ياصاحبي انت السند حزة الضيق
وانت الذي يغني عن الناس ظله
الطيب يرفع من مقام المخاليق
وانت بمقامك ترفع الطيب كله


اهداء الى اخوووووووي العزيز أمير العاشقين :)

----------


## اسير الهوى

*اخوي امير والله معزتك اكبر بس ذا الي نقدر عليه والي فاتت من خربشاتي*

*عيل خذ هاك ذي بعد...*

*الك يالغالي سلامي واتبعه بعظم تحيات*
*انت في عيوني مسكنك يامن تعجزك لبيات*
*لو فيك انا باكتب اكيد اتخوني العبارات*
*واحلى الكلام فيك يخلص ياماقصرها كلمات*

*ياسر..* :wink:

----------


## Princess

*خيي امير يسلمو عالمسج*
*وهذا من عندي لعيونك*
*يارب تمووووت*
*كل لحظة حزن بحياتك وكل دمعة في عيونك وكل كلمة اه بصدرك وكل ضيقه بوسط قلبك وكل هم وغم بحياتك وما نشوف غير الإبتسامه .. على محياك.. والفرح والهنا يملا حياتك*

----------


## Princess

*خيتو بيسونه تسلمي يالغلا على المسج الحلو*
*وهذا من عندي لك لعيونك حياتي*
*الرائعون وحدهم هم القادرون على احداث الدهشه في زمن الرتابه والملل*
*ونتم اهل للروعه*
*فلا تلومونا اذا حجزنا لكم مقاعد في قلوبنا فقد يطيب لكم السكن فيها كما طابت لي محبتكم*

----------


## بحر الشوق

يقولون الغلا ينقص لو طال الغياب..

وربي لو انك باخر الدنيا بقلبي

 ما ينقص غلاااااك..

اهداء الى العزيز على قلبي القلب المرح

----------


## بحر الشوق

* انت مثل الدمعه بعيني..*

* أخاف تنزل أفقدها..*

* واذا نزلت غصب عني..*

* أحط ايدي واحظنها..*

*الى الغالي " القلب المرح "*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*توني حسبت حساب بعدك وفرقاك
توني دريت اني بدونك ولاشي 
خليتني مابين طيفك وذكراك

عذبت حالي ليش ماترفق شوي 

ارجع ولو تامر على الروح تفداك*

*وهذي بعد للعزيز القلب المرح*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*شاعرة وفيها من الاحساس ياما وياما*

*وفي الطيبة طيبة كانها االطف حمامة*

*يارسالة وصلي واعبري نجد وتهامة*

*ولاميرة المرح ادعي بالخير والسلامة*

*للاخت اميرة المرح مع خالص التحيات*

----------


## Princess

*ههههههههههههههه*
*يسلمو خيي ياسر*
*خلاص بسحب التهديد*
*والله شكلي اني اللي بقول مقصره*
*عديتني*
*خخخ*
*عموما لا تطير لا نجد ولا تهامه*
*وصلت قريبه اني*
*يسلمووو*
*وهذي من عندي* 
*ملكا عرفتك منذ كان يوم لقاك*
*حلو الشمائل عاش من رباك*
*نبع الموده يفيض منك تلطفا*
*فأظل دوما اثني على يمناك*
*ورد الربيع امام ابداعك ينحني*
*وكذا طيور الحب تغار من مرآك*
*ولسوف اذكر منك كل مودة*
*ولسوف ادعو الله ان يرعاك*

----------


## بيسان

قالو وش الاعياد 

قلت لهم ثلاثه

قلو محد منا بالثالث سمع

قلت سمع الي يعرف مذهبي

يوم الي نصبه بامر الله النبي

عبى حيدر الكرار مامثله أحد 

علي وماغيره نرضا ولي

"متبااركين وكل عام وانت بخير"

اهداء خاااااااااااااص الى الاخت الغاليه روعه الدنيا

والى جميع الاعضاااااااااء

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*غيرك بقلبي مافتحنا له حساب* 
*تعال وزع ربح سهم التجافي ..* 
*يامن ملكت السوق في شركة أحباب* 
*ضارب وانا وياك ما اقول كافي ..* 
*قدرك بقلبي مانزل مثل ينساب* 
*لا والله فوق مثل المصافي ..* 
*إهداء لك خيتو بيساان*

----------


## القلب المرح

كلما إقترب عيد المحبه
جال بخاطري همس
الاحبه
ونادى لساني داعيا لهم
في موده
اللهم اشملهم بعظيم 
غفرانك والعتق من
نيرانك وسخر لهم
الطيبين من حقك
واشرح صدورهم بذكرك
"مبروك عليك عيد الولاية"

اهداء الى بحر الشوق 
والى الاعضاء الكرام

----------


## بحر الشوق

*هزني الشوق
وقلت ارسل له رساله
عسى قلبه يحن ويجيني*
*اتصاله..
واجي شوي على باله* 
*صديقي شوي شايف حاله..*
*بس بذمتي يستاهل صحبتي*
*وانا استاهل منه رساله..*

*اهذاء الى الصديق العزيز القلب المرح*

----------


## بيسان

تسلمي خيووو امير

تووني اشوفه

بجد خجلتني
خلني في بالك وعاادي خلني اغيب
وان حصل واحتجتني 

صدقني تلقاني قريب

تلقاني ظلك لامشيت
تلقاني دمعك لابكيت

فيني ظنك ماايخيب
مني وعد اني اكون

الاخت 
الوفيه
الحنونه

طبعا اهداء الى اخووي امير

بمنااسبة قبوله

----------


## اسير الهوى

يالغالية لك وحشة بيوم واحد بس فقدناك
كيف نقدر نصتبر باقي ايامنا وحنا بلياك
مادري فاكرانا والا ناسية ولا ما وحشناك
لوما حق ظروفك تاكدي ياعزيزة ما ترناك

اهداء للغالية اميرة المرح ونقول لها بسرعة ترا مكانك فاضي وموحش..
تحياتي..اخوك ياسر

----------


## القلب المرح

*إلى أغلى أنسان*
**A**
*هذا العام قرب رحيله..*
*ومابقى سوا بضعة أيام*
*وتطوى صفحاته..*
*وكن قبل أن نطوي هذا*
*الصفحة ..*
*سأدون لك في نهايتها* 
*إعتذار .. أن أخطأت في*
*حقك يوما.. فلا أدري هل*
*لعمري بقيه..*
*أم سأرحل أنا والعام*
*سويه..!*
*(حللني)*
*ومن دعواتك لاتنساني..*
*"إهداء الى الاخ الصديق بحر الشوق"*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*تلومني فيك!

يوم اغليك!

يا اغلى جروحي ومشيها..

ابيع كل البشر واشريك..

يا غايب صرت افكر فيك..

بأول همومي وتاليها..

اطلب حياتي وانا بعطيك..

تستاهل الروح ومهديها..* 

*اهداء الى الغالي القلب المرح*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*اللــــه لنـــــا*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*تبتغى حروفي تسطير الاقلام..*

*ويرفع من علا قلمها ورقها..*

*لو كان الفراغ باقي له حجام..*

*كان مليت كل كتابي بحروفها..*


*اهداء الى بنوته بحرانيه*

----------


## جوزائية

توته خليني معاش اتغزلي فيني وبتغزل فيش 
الله لنا يخويتي............

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

أنا إنســـانه..
ما عندي غيـــر ... نبض إحساس
أبمشي بـــه .. ما بيــن النـاس
ومن قلبــي أحب..
وفــي يدي عمري .. أقدم باقي سنينــه..
لكــــل النـــــــــــــــاس 

إهداء لاخوي بحر الشوق

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

من نســـى في زحمة الدنيا 
رفيقـــه
قلت له عندي رفيق مانســـاني
لويطول الوقت ويطول طريقه
أدري إنـــه لو يطول البعد جـــاني 
بيني وبينه على العشرة وثيقة
إن بديته بالوفا وإلابدانــــــي
صرت عنده بالغلا حسبت شقيقه
وهو بعد غـالي 
ومن حسبت اخواني


إهداء للجوزائية  :cool:

----------


## اسير الهوى

ان قالوا اميرة فهي اميرة من راسها لرجلها
مرح وخفة وطيبة وتضحك الدنيا لجلها
تسلم ويسلم كل من يحبها ويسلم لينا اهلها
حلوة الكلام واحكمو عليها اذا تحجى قلمها

اهداء للاخية اميرة

----------


## Princess

*تسلم ياخوي اخجلتني واعقدت اللسان*
*مدري شقول ومدري كيف اوصف الإمتنان*
*كلك ذوق وطيب بأصلك وادعو ربي المنان*
*يحفظك لمن يغليك ويبعد عنك شر العدوان*
*جعل ربي يسعدك يا بن  علي في كل مكان*
*روح جعل ربي  يرزقك رحة بال واطمئنان*
*ويجعل دروبك مخضرة بالفرح وعامره بالجنان*


*تسلم اخوي ياسر*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

********************************
**(أذا الخطوه بدت صعبة وصارت بيننا أميال
تذكر أن لك صحبة محبتها توازي أجيال..)*

اهداء التى توتة بحرانية

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

مهما العيون تنام
يبقى القلب سهران

ومهما البعد طال
يبقى الغالي عالبال



إهداء لبشوورة

----------


## روح الخلود

المـ ش ـاعر ماهي كلمه تنتهي بوصف الشـ ع ـور

لو اقول اني فقدتكـ ما اظن قد قلت شئ

المـ ق ـادير ارعبتني والوله صوته جسور

والفـ ج ـر دونكـ ظلام تسكنه اشباح ضئ

وش اسوي في فراقكـ كيف يوصلك الشعور

اني بدونكـ حقيقـــه فــاقــد كــــــل شئ!!

اهداء لايلاف ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*(لو تسأل هالقلب جاوب على طول 
قال انت من بد المخاليق غالي
ولو تسأل العين فألعين بتقول 
لولا غلاكم ماسهرت الليالي)*
اهداء الى اميرة المرح

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

خلك بجنبي قريب .. لو حصل شي بيننا .. عن حياتي ما تغيب . 

إهداء لأخوي عماد علي (أبو بسمتي)

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

رحت للسوق أشتري ساعة غالية .. ما لقيت 

أغلى من الساعة إلي شفتك فيها 

إهداء لأميرة المرح

----------


## Princess

*ربع ٍتعاونوا علي بحرب ويا حلاهم على قلبي*
*ربعٍ تفننوا فيني وتفننت انا فيهم*
*ربعٍ لقيتهم ضحكة اشرقت انوارها بدربي*
*وطفشني عنادهم .. بس صدق يا حليلهم*
*اسيروووه وبشايرووه اطلبوا بس واني البي*
*يمكن ازهق والا اطفش بس ما ازعل ولا اخليهم*

----------


## إيلاف

*قد يلهينا الزمن عن كل
كنوز الدنيا من حولنا
ولكن يبقى نبض القلب
لا ينسى الأعزاء
يخفق
لهم كل ما عبر بالخاطر
خيالهم
وحن إليهم
كل ما بعدت المسافات
وعز اللقاء*

*إهداء الى الغالية روح الخلود ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*إن طالت الغيبه يبقى*
*ذكركم باقي*

*وإن سهينا يبقى لذكركم*
*وحشه..*

*وإن جفت بحر شوقنا*
*نهركم هو الساقي*

*ماتغيبوا عنا ولو غابت*
*الجلسه..*

*يانور الدنيا مثلكم*
*نلاقي*

*((نعزكم ونشتاق مهما طالت المده))*


*الى الاخ العزيز بحر الشوق*

----------


## أمل الظهور

ياعيون الكون لاتضايقت قلي

عشان أحس بضيقتك وأتضايق

يكفي تلمح لي وأنا أجيك كلي

أضيق من شانك ولو كنت رايق

احنا اتفقنا نشكي لبعض ياللي

تخفي بضحكة عيونك حقايق


أهداء للعزيزة على قلبي 

دمعة الأحزان

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تصاب بـ 
×× إحباط ××
عندما تتعملق أصغر الإشياء أمام طموحكـ .. 
الأقوياء همـ فقط الذين يبتسمون في قمة إحباطهمـ فـ تتقـزمـ أكبر الأشياء أمامـ طموحاتهمـ !* 


 
*اهداء للجميع

**
*

----------


## القلب المرح

ذَهَب كل الكلام وفضته يوم السكوت نـحاس
قبل ما اشوفك اشوفك نهر من منبع عــذوبه

احبك من زمان(( البرد)) .. احبك من زمان الياس
كثر ما اصحى من ايام الوله وادخل فـ غيبوبه

أنا وحدي حبيبك لو قريتك في وجيه الناس
ولو وجهك ذنوبٍ مالها في سجدتي توبه

تجي مثل العزا بعد العزا في غيبة الأعراس
وتروح اشبه بـ دمعة فـ الورق بـ الصمت مكتوبه

اهداء الى (بحر الشوق)

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بالله قلـّي بـ البشر من يساويكـ
واحــد ٍ وتسوالكـ ثمانين شلـهـ

حالهـ فرح تنتابني لما أحاكيكـ
أنســي بها مليون علهـ وعلهـ*


*اهداء لانسانه عزيزه ع قلبي*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

الروح تحيا يوم اسمع بطاريك
ودنياي بوجودك ياصديقي هنيه..
مثل المطر تحيي الشعوب المهاليك
تروي القلوب الضاميات الشقيه..
الرب يعلم بالغلا كثر مغليك والروح ترخص لأجل عينيك هديه..
أهداء الي الاخت الغاليه بيسان..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تذبل ورود الحب لامن فقدناك ...‏وتظلم شموع القلب والشوق قتال 
ماللقمر نور بعد طله ضياك...الله عطاك الطيب بكل الاحوال 
تدري الغلا والحب ميزه مزاياك ...‏يامالك تاج الوفا والطيبه بكل الأشكال
*

*اهداء لـأخت عزيزة غابت عنا ..**
*

----------


## أمل الظهور

ياغالي ازعجني فرقاك واخطيت ..


ياغالي ارحمني زعلتك وقسيت ...


اهداء للغالية :

دمعة الأحزان

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

غريبه أمور دنيانا  تلاقينا بناس
نعزهم ونحترمهم ونودهم
نخاف عليهم من أمور دنياهم
نخاف  عليهم من نسمة هوا تضايقهم
نخاف عليهم من جرح يجرحهم او حتى يهزهم
بس مادرينا أن احنا بنكون سبب 
في جرحهم وفي تعبهم
تعودنا نرسم ضحكه او بسمه على شقاهم
بس ماتوقعنا ان احنا بنكون سبب في قتلها

إهداء الى الغاليه ع قلبي أمل الظهور
i am soso soory
but
 i cant  forget 
for you
سلام 
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سلام يا تاج الوفاء.. جاك مغليك ..
يطلب رضاك.. ويعتذر عن غيابه ..
همه ترا ..من دنيته بس يرضيك..
وغيرك ترى.. لو مات ما دق بابه ..
قلب ملكته.. بالوفاء كيف يرميك ..
وأنت الرجاء.. لا زاد فيه إكتئابه ..
**
* 
*اهداء للجميع*

----------


## T-REX

*( من سنين هذا الزمن يعطي هدايا*
*مره جرح ومره صدمه ومره يبعد عن عيوني كل عتمه* 
*بس انا وقتي عطاني من أعدها لي صديقه* 
*من احس انها في بالي ما أشعر بأي ضيقه* 
*ومهما كنت من وقتي اعاني بس اني اشكره لأني عرفتك*
*يا أغلى ما عطاني زماني ) ...*

*إهداء خاص للغاليه (توته بحرانيه)*
*تحياتي* *لها وللجميع ...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طارت طيور المشاعر 
من سما القلب الرقيق 


ترسل لقلبك موده 
وتاخذ زهور ورحيق 


وتخبرك أني اعيشك 
(صاحب) 
(وخل) 
(ورفيق) 

بعدك اضناني وكسرني 
وروحي من دونك

تضيق*




*اهداء للأخت* 
*البعيده عن العين والقريبه من القلب* 
*"My tears"*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*مابيك بـ[القوه] .. ولابيك بـ[الطيب]
أبيك من كيفك تحس بحنيني
مابيك تقبل باخر العمر وتغيب
أبيك دايم بين رمشي وعيني
خذني وغربني عن الناس تغريب*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تعال أحتاج ][ أسولف لگ ][ عن الأيام وأشكيلگ..
وأفض غيم الحزن.. وأنثر حنين الشوق اقبالگ ..
تعال وحط في قلبي هموم.. الفرقى وأشيلگ ..
لأن القلب.. ماهو قلب إذا في نبضه ما شالگ ..
وقف دمعي من عيوني.. أبي من عينگ أبكيلگ ..
أخاف أبكي ..من عيوني وأبعثر جية وصالگ ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*مهما ظروفــي عن
طريقــك خذتنــــــي

تبقـى معــي في داخـل
القلـــب ذكـــــــــــراك ..

ومهمـا همومـــي
بالحيــاه اجهدتنــي

انســـى نكدهـــــا
لاتقابلـــت ويـــاك

لك صور في داخلي
لازمـتـنـــــــــــــــي

واشتــاق لأهل الطيب
مثلـــــك وشــــــروااك*

*إهداء للعزيزات على قلبي ..*
*بيسان .. أمل الظهور .. أميرة المرح .. الضحكة البريئة ..*
*زهرة البنفسج ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اقفت به الدنيا ولا ادري على وين
وفيني بعد ماغاب الايام بـارت 
كلن توسع خاطره دمعة العيـن
وانا دموعي داخل العين حـارت 
لاعتني الفرقا على بعـد غاليـن
ياشينها لامـن الايـام جـارت* 


*اهداء لأخت عزيزه ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الروح تحيا يوم أسمع*
*بطاريك*
*ودنياي بوجودك*
*ياصديقي هنيه..*
*مثل المطر تحيي*
*الشعوب المهاليك*
*تروي القلوب الظاميات*
*الشقيه..*
*الرب يعلم بالغلا كثر*
*مغليك*
*والروح ترخص لاجل* 
*عينك هديه..*

*إهداء الى :*
*بحر الشوق وشبكة الناصرة وامير العاشقين وسراب الليل* 
*والناري وعماد علي وحلم ومحمد وانا بعد لا انسى نفسي* 
*وامير الاحزان وعاشق الحوراء المختفي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مجبور نضحك يازمن العجايب 
دام البشر صار بوجه وجهين
غصب علينا نبتسم للمصايب
دنيا نسايرها على العسر واللين
منها بكى طفل صغير وشايب
وياما ضحك منها عليها مجانين*


*من غير اهداء ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

يا ما حلا الاخـوهـ مع طيبـ
 

النـــاس

دايمـ خويه ينفعه ما يضره

يفرح الى شافــه سليم من 

البـــاس

وان غـــاب ينشد عــنه

والا يــمره

هذا هو اللي اخوتــه

ترفــع الــراس

والطيـــب مع مثله

يزيدكـ مسره ...


اهداء للاخوات العزيزات الغاليات ...

بيسان ، الليل الاليل ، إيلاف

----------


## أمل الظهور

*قالوا* 


*لغاب عنك احباب زاد غلاهم ...*


*قلت إيه :*


*وتربع بوسط عيني هواهم ...*


*والله لاتلوموني :*


*غاليين وحرقتني جمرة فرقاهم ...*


*غايبين ووحشتني شمعة لقاهم ...*


*قريبين ووحدتي ضاعت معاهم...*


*بعيدين ودنيتي ما تسوى بلاياهم ...*


*مفقودين ودمعتي ماوقفت بكاهم ...*


*(مهلوسين)لأقبلوا علي ياحلاهم ...*


*وسلاااااامتكم* 


*أهداء للغائبات الحاضرات المهلوسات :*


*دمعة الاحزان ، بيسان ، اميرة المرح ..*



*دودو الفولة ، بيسوو الجحة  ، مرمر يالبطيخه ....*

*رجعواااااااااااااااا* 

*وربي وربي وربي* 
*اشتقت لكم موووووووووووت*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إذا زاركـ يومـ جديد فقل لهـ مرحبا بضيف كريمـ
ثمـ احسن لهـ الضيافة بفريضة تؤديها وواجب تعملهـ وتوبة تجمعها 
ولا تكدرها بالآثامـ والهمومـ فإنهـ* 
*لن يعود*


*اهداء لكل قارئ هالسطور ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يا أجمل الناس في قلبي وفي عيني..*
*يا أجمل طيف يمر العين ويشفيها..*
*كل الخطاوي على دربك توديني..*
*حتى النواظر توديك وأنت غاليها..*
*لو قلت أعزك قليله ماتكفيني..*
*معزتي لك أكبر من الدنيا ومافيها..*

*إهداء إلــي ..*
*أميرة المرح ..أمل الظهور .. إيلاف..بيسان .. براءة روح*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لا تبك على الماضي .. فيكفي أنه مضى .. 
فمن العبث أن نمسك نشارة الخشب .. وننشر !! 
أنظر للغد .. استعد .. شمّر !! 
كن عزيزاً .. وبنفسك افخر ! 
فكما ترى نفسك سيراك الآخرون .. 
فإياك لنفسك يوماً أن تحقر !! 
فأنت تكبر حينما تريد أن تكبر .. 
وأنت فقط من يقرر أن يصغر !*


*اهداء للجميع ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أحياناً أقصر* 
*بالمراسيل وياك.!!*
*ماهو جفا.*
*بالعكس..*
*"إنت إهتمامي"*
*غالي مقامك ياحياتي*
*وتفداك,,*

*روحي وقلبي*
*ولك كثير إحترامي*
*رمز الوفاء..*
*وكل الحلا..*
*في مزاياك*
*(العذر منك)*
*<ولك كثير سلامي>*

*إهداء لشخص عزيز*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نـادوا سميّـك وارتبكـت وتغيّـرت
كذا ! ولا ادري وقتها ويـش جانـي 

سكّت / حتى اتصدّق اني تباشـرت
كنت احسب انك جيت يمّي .. عشاني 

وانا من الموقف ضحكـت وتكـدّرت
وبشايـري مـرت مـرور الثوانـي 

مع السوالف يوم طـروّك سافـرت
سافرت لك وانـا مكانـي / مكانـي
*


*اهداء لمن بالقلب ..**
*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

ماكنت قبلكـ فاقد بدنيتي شي
حتى الغلا عندي لـ هالناس عادي
كانت مشاعر عالمي كلها لي
محد(؟) ملا عيني وحركـ فؤادي
واليوم عندي كنكـ الدار والحــي
لامن فقــدتــكـ ضآآآق صدري وانادي
ويــنـــــكـ حبـــــبيبي
يابعـــــد كل غـالـــــي
أهداء لشخص غالي ...

----------


## دمعه حزن

* الذگرى الجميلـــــــه تجعلني لاأنســــآاك
أتذگرك فأعــ ـــرف أن لـدي گنـــز** ليــس
مع گل البــشر أتذگـر أبتســامتـك فأعـــرف** 
أن لـلأحــ ـــــــزان نهــــــــ ـــــــــــآيه
وأتذگرقلبگ فأعــ ــــرف أن في الدنــــ ــــــيا 
واحـ ــة بيضــ ـــ‏اء تزخــ ـــرفهـ ـــآ أشجــ‏ار** الصدق 
وتنــــــ ــــــيرهـآ أقمـــــــ ‏ار الوفـــ ـــــــ ــــــــاء ۵* 
* 
اهداء لكل أحبتي ..
**
*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*. <:)))>< ..*

* أبعث إليك هذه السمكه كشعار صداقتنا أرجو إبقائها* 

*في اللاب توب بتاعك والمحافظه على حياتها* 

*بوضع اللاب توب في الماء حتى لا تموت* 


*إلى الغالية على قلبي :*

*أميرة المرح*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تزعل علي وانا الذي منك زعلان~
وارضيك لوحقي عليك اشتكيلك
احيان اجي ضدك واجي بصفك احيان~ 
تطيح من عيني وقلبي يشيلك 
ان غبت عنك ردني الشوق ولهان~ 
وان غبت عني ما ادور بديلك~*


*اهداء لناس غوالي*

----------


## Princess

هههههههه حلوه منش امولتي اوضع اللاب في المااي ويييي طيب بس اذا غبت لا تقولي ويش صااير في المااي طبعا


المهم هذا المسج من عندي حقش
مهما ظروفي عن طريقك خذتني 
تبقى معي بداخل القلب ذكراك
ومهما همومي بالحياه اجهدتني
انسى نكدها لا تلاقيت وياك
لك صورة في قلبي لازمتني
واشتاق لأهل الطيب مثلك وشرواك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لااحد(ن) يلوم القلب في فقد الأحباب
ولا احد(ن) يلوم اللي عيونه مغاريق

والمستريح اللي من الحبّ قد تاب
لافارق احباب(ن) ولاعايـش الضـيـق 

قالوا قديم : ان الهوى حيـل غلاّب
وانا اشهد انـّه ضربة(ن) بالمعاليــق*

*من غير اهداء ..*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يقولون إن الورد أجمل مافي الكون
وأنا أقــــــــــــول....!!
لولا وجودكم ما كان للورد لون*
*اهداء الي اعز واحلي بنوتات الضحكة البريئة . بيسان . أمل الظهور. أميرة المرح. ايلاف . دمعة الاحزان*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إن ضاق صدرك وصار الوقت به رجه
عليك باللي همـوم العبـد يفرجهـا 
إن صار وقتك صعيب ومرتكز عجـه
ضحكك بوجه الليالي السود يزعجها 
إقهر بلاوي الدهر بالضحك والسجـه
واضرب برجلك دروب العز واسهجها* 


*اهداء لكل مهموم..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تشكري حبيبتي زهورة على المسج الحلووو مثلك ..*


*ياهي كثير يحرجني الوفا ..*

*لاصرت أقصر في سؤالي وانا أغليك ...*

*الله عطاني قلب صادق مانسى ..*

*والله عطاك الطيب منهو يضاهيك ..*

*ياصاحبي مادام يجمعنا الغلا* 



*وشلون أبقسى دام لي قلب يغليك ...*



*إهداء لزهرة البنفسج*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*خـلـّك بـ ’ حـبـي** ، دوم واثــق .. و .. واثــق ؛
لأنـي | أحـبـك | يـا بـ ع ـد كـل كـلـّي ... !
قـامـوسـنـا مـا فـيـه كـلـمة / مـفـارق / ؛؛
مـكـتـوب بـه 
[ مـمـنـوع** ] 
لـحـظـة : تـخـلـّي : ... !*

*اهداء لاعضاء شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*كدرت خاطرك*


*وشغلني الهم* 



*كيف اراضيك ...*




*زعلت احساسك* 



*وتعبني الغم* 


*رجيت احتويك ...*




*جيتك احمل لك اعتذاري،، سامحني رجيتك ...*



*اقدم لك ورد أبيض مثل قلبك الصافي ...*



*جيت وتقبل مني دمعاتي,, والله حبيتك  ....*



*ازعل وعاتب واقهرني لكن لاتجافي ...*



*اقبلت بالروح يالغالي,, فيها فديتك ...*



*ابعتذرلك بعدد ماانكتب من القوافي ...*


*مالقيت كلمة تسوى جرحك,, اسفة اذيتك ..*


*شريتك بنبضي عساه للجرح يكون وافي ...*



*أهداء للغلا كله :*

*أميرة المرح*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سـكـنـتـكــ بـجـوف ’ صـدري , وأنـت مـهـمـلـنـي
وتـاركـنـي الـهـى مـع ’ أحـزانـي , عـلى شـانـكـ
لاجـيـت اعـاتـب وأفـضـفـض شـي ’ يـزعـجـنـي ,
أخـاف ’ دمـعـكــ , يـسـيـل ويـجـرح أوجـانـكــ*


*اهداء لمجهول ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بعد الاجساد دائما*
*لايعني بعد القلوب*
*فأرواحنا جنود متألقه*
*ولكم في تفكيري مكانه*
*وفي قلبي مكان وبنيت*
*في حديثي عنكم كيان*
*أحببت ان اذكركم بأني*
*لازلت أتذكركم حتى وان*
*لم اراكم فقد مر بي طيفكم*

*إهداء الى  ؟؟؟*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عجزت أضحك على نفسي وأقول إني تناسيتك !
عجزت ألقى مع غيرك غـــرام عنك يلهيني ..
عجزت أشرح لك القصهـ وأقـول إني تمنيـك ,
وأنا توي صغيـر ٍ ما .. تعـدت كـفي سنيني !!
" صغير ٍ " ! والهوى يكبر مع عمـري وحبيتك
وأنا ساكت وأحسب أني مثل ما أبغاااااااك تبغيني ..
وأحسب إني وسط قلبك , وأثري مابعد جيتك !!
ولو مرهـ ... على الخاطر وحبك ساكن ٍ فيني ..*


*اهداء لشخص عزيز ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يا رسايل خبريه
مـستـحـيـل أنـسي غــلاه 
وضــحـكـيــلـه ودلـلـيــه 
وسـولـفــي دايــم مـعــاه 
حــيـل أحــبــه عــلـمـيـه 
طــار قــلـبـي فـي سـماه 
كــل شــوقــي سـلـمـيــه 
واسهري صبحه ومساه 
هــوعــيــونـي دلــعــيـه 
الـــلـي قـلـبـي مانـســاه* 

*إهداء الى شسمه داك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*" غ ـلا " ورب البيـت احسـاسي " غ ـلا "

" غ ـلا " واحـس ان الـ غ ـلا أعظـم ’ الـ ح ـب ،

لاقلـت : أح ـبـك : ما احـس فيهـا حـلا 

أغ ـلييييييك ][ مـن .. اول .. إلـى .. آخـر .. الـدرب ][* 
 
*اهداء لكل الغوالي ..

**
*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

عزت على النفس لأقول مشتاق 
خوفي تذوب الروح مع كل غيبه 
أنا أشهد أن لك ذاخل الصدر خفاق 
وأن لك بقلبي أحترام وهيبه 
يجذبني لك ذوقك مع حلو الاخلاق 
وعجزت ألقى فيك شي أعيبه 


إهداء خاص لأغلى شخص بقلبي <--- أتحدى أحد يعرفه 

وأحب أهديها الى كل شخص يقرا المسج

----------


## أمير العاشقين

كلمة احبك غاليه بين الأحباب 
لاقالها خلي أحس بدفاها 
أعطش لها دايم وأدور لها اسباب 
أبيه ينطقها يردد صداها 
كن العسل من فوق شفته ذاب 
زود على كلمة أحبك حلاها 
ياليتني وياه صفحة في كتاب 
قصة غرام وكل عاشق قراها 


إهداء لك يامن ملكت قلبي الحزين 

يعرف نفسه وما يحتاج أقوله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ياسر علي تفضل هالمسج ومن القلب يالغالي 

تفضل 

أنا ما أبي من الدنيا سوى إنا نعيش أحباب 
على الحلوه على المره أبد ماشي يفرقنا 
تصير أقرب لي من روحي وأصير أقرب من الاقراب 
نعاهد بعضنا دايم أبد ماشي يغـــــــــــيرنا 


لك حبيب قلبي يسوور من القلب ترا

----------


## القلب المرح

*اللهم يافاتح الابواب*
*ومنزل الكتاب*
*وجامع الاحباب*
*أرزق مستلكم الرسالة* 
*رزقا كالمطر يصب*
*وأجمعه بكل من يحب*
*وهون عليه كل صعب*
*وأجمعل حياته كالماء*
*العذب*
*ويومه سعيد*
*وأيامه عيد*
*وعمره مديد*
*(بحق محمد وأله الطاهرين)*

*إهداء لجميع الاعضاء والزوار*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أمير العاشقين أهلاً بعودتك من جديد ..* 
*منورنا بهالطله والله .. ربي يسلمك ويسلم احبابك ..*


*يارفيق العمر يوم انك نويت
تعرف المكنون في قلب حنون

بأعترف بالصدق لامني حكيت
بعترف بالحق لو عندي جنون

في حياتي كل غالي ما نسيت
مثلكم يعز الراس ما يهون

المحبه حق كنك ما دريت
في صميم القلب دايم تسكنون*


*اهداء لاعضاء شبكة الناصرة الحلوين ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اخجلت الشعر فيني...واخجلت مطلع حروفي
اميري بينك وبيني...حبك مزين لي ظروفي
.................................................
امير يالعاشق الولهان....معزتك مالها برهان
حبك يالحلو طوفان....يبهج القلب ويبعد الاحزان


*الى الصاحب الغالي امير العاشقين*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اللهم احفظ من احب
واغمره يارب بحبك وحب من يحبك

اللهم احفظ عليه دينه 
واعطه ماتمنى واكتب له السعاده
اينما ذهب وازل همه واجعل النجاح حليفه

ومتع ناظري برؤيته على احسن حال ..(آمين)..*


*اهداء للجميع ..*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

آمـــر
وانا بأخد من العمر واعطيك..
وش فايدة عمري بليا وصاللك..
وان كان نفس الجرح ياخلي يرضيك..
أشرب وريدي لين يروي خياللك.
وان كان دمع العين ذكرى تسليك هذي عيونيوأعتبرها 
حلاالاك..اهداء لشخص غالي يعرف نفسه..

----------


## اسير الهوى

لك وحشة فاقت تصور
(خ - ي - ا - ل - ي)

حتى عيوني دمعها دمع
(م - ح - ر - و - ق)

حط في بالك انك انسان
(غ - ا - ل - ي)

لوغبت يبقى منزلك عندنا
(ف - و - ق)

هذي حقيقة قلتها في
(ك - ل - ا - م - ي)

وجتك رسالة دزها دافع
(ا - ل - ش - و - ق)

الى احلى ...؟؟؟... في الكون

----------


## دمعه حزن

*في اللحظات السعيدة
اثن على الله واحمده..
وفي الأوقات العصيبة
أحسن الظن بالله..*
*وفي اللحظات الهادئة*
*الصامتة اذكر الله..
وفي الأوقات الأليمة
ثق برحمة الله

وفي كل حال كن مع الله سبحانه* 
*..*

*اهداء للجميع* 
*..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*عندما تغرد الفراشات ...*


*نتخييل صهيل الناقة ...*

*عندها نسمع هديل القطة ..*

*ونرى إبتسامة السيارات المحلقة في السماء ..*

*ونرى طيف السفن في شوارع المدينة ...*

*ونحلم بمعانقة السحب داخل أعماق البحار ...*

*ونفطر ظهرا ونتعشى فجرا ...*







*أوووووووووووووه والله حاله ...*

*الواحد من كثر شوقه ماهو عارف ويش يقول ...*


*مع تحيات مشتاقه مهلوسه* 



*إهداء الى شلة الهلاوس* 

*دموعوشه ، امروووشه ، بيسوشه* 


*بايووو*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من يوم ربي عـز قـدري وشـانـي
حطـك رفيقــي وأصبـح الهـم مفقـود

أكــرمنــي اللـه فيــك لا مانسـانـي
وعلمتنـي " وش يصنــع " 
الطيـب والجـود

وإذا نطقت أسمك تشرف لســانـي
وإلاالمعـزه دايـم الـدوم فـي زود* 
*اهداء لانسانه عزيزه مرره .. << تعرف حالها اذا مرت بين هذه الصفحااااات ..

**
*

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههه
كح كح
ضحكتيني يالزعيم
املووشه
طيب
اخذي هالمسج

اااه
لولا الهوى
لولا الهوى
لولااااااااا الهوى
يا بطيختي



ما نشف الغسيل

اهدااء لبطيختي امووله

وهذي لشلة الهلاوس


شااايله
مسامير ومطرقة وسامحوني على الدقدقة لاني نويت ابني
لكم في قلبي صندقة 

ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه ..*
*ربي يخليكم لنا يا شلة الهلاوس ونشوف هلوساتكم دوم ..*

*نواصل مع ارسال مسج ..*
*أعزك كثر ماهلت عيون اليتيم دموع
أعزك كثر ماذقت الطعون وقلة الراحه
أعزك كثر شكوى الفقير وضايقات الجوع
أعزك كثر مابحر الغرام يضيع سباحه
أعزك كثر مايصعب على الشفه تحب الكوع
أعزك كثر مايفرك نديم الهم مسباحه

اهداء لكل من حاز على جزء من مملكة قلبي ..*

----------


## حميد

*
للدموع أسرار
وللحب آثار
وبفرقاك نار
وشوفتك تذكرني
بأكبر صرصار*


*الى القلب المرح هه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قلبي يشتــاق إلى الكعبــة
ويــذوب وداداً ومحبـــة
لبــلادٍ طيبــة ِ التربــة
وبقـاع ٍ عامـرة ٍ رحبــة

أشتاق إلى الحـرم الأعظـم
وكــذا أشتاق إلى زمـزم
كم أرجـو يوماً أن أغنــم
من زمزم وأفـوز بشــربه
*

*الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم جميييييييييع ..*
*من غير اهداااااء .. فقط للدعاااااااء لنا ولكم ..*
*فقد يستجاب من احدنا ونحظى بزيارة الكعبه ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ياحظ "المكان بيك"*
*وياحظ من هم "حواليك"*
*وياحظ "ناس تشوفك"*
*وانا مشتاق "لك"*

*إهداء لشخص  غالي الله يرحم والديه ويخليه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عـلـى بـاب الـجـفـا فـجـأهـ وقـف لـي
ورفـع سـبـّابـة الـكـف وحـلـف لــي
تـرنـّم لـي عـلـى لـحــن الـرجـاوي
ومـقـطـوعـة مـعـاذيـرة عــزف لـي
يـقـول :
الـلـي حـصـل مـا كـان قـصـده
ومـن بـحـر ابـتـسـامـاتـه غـرف لـي
ويـقـول الـحـب تـشـريـف الـحـبـايـب
أحـبـّك ثـم أحـبـّك
والـشــرف لـي* 
 
*اهدااااااء لكل الحبايب**
*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

يهتز قلبي يوم يطرونك
هزة محب له من الشوق فزهـ
هم يحسبوني ناسي يوم يطرونك
وانت بفكري كل حزهـ
بعيوني الثنتين وبالدمع شافوك
قالوا بعينك واضحه هالمعزهـ
وسموني باسمك وانت بالقلب سموك
واسمك بقلبي احترس لا تهزهـ 
اهداء الى حبيبي A

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أشكي عليكـ الحال ,, 
يا عارف الحال .. 
ولو ما بيدك شي ,, 
يكفي لكـ اشكي .. 
يكفي تروح بكلمتك ضيقة البال .. 
ويكفي تحس بضيقتي ,, دون ما أحكيــ ..* 


*اهداء لمجهول ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ابي ارسل رسالة حب لقلب*
*اغلى واعز إنسان ابي كل*
*المشاعر داخي يمه اوديها*
*ابي شخص ملك قلبي ملك*
*بي صاجق الوجدان ملك*
*روحي ملك عقلي ملكني بكل*
*معانيها  يعرفه انه سكن قلبي*
*وله في داخله اوطان وله*
*عيني وله عقلي وله دنياي*
*ومافيها انا واللي خلق نفسي* 
*ولامره نزل القرآن وحق*
*اللي بسط سبع وسبع ميل*
*معليها لو ان تبعد ولو تبعد*
*وتفصل بيننا وديان ولوحتى*
*السبل دونك صعيبات مساعيها*
*غلاك بداخلي ساكن لياما*
*تلفني الاكفان لياما الموت*
*يبعدني وروحي عند باريها*
*ولكن لاتقول بيوم ان هذا*
*الغلا ماكان تاكد لو تروح*
*الروح تبقى انت غاليها ..*

*" اهداء هااا مايقولو"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*حـبـيـبـي و [ الـرسـايـل ] لا بـدت تـنـزف مـن الأعـمـاق
يـصـدّرهـا ولـه قـلـبـي
ويـخـتـمـهـا ولـه مـوقـي
تِـصـوّر حـالـتـي فـي | غـيـبـتـك | والـصـبـْر مـا يـنـطـاق
تـِصـوّر لـك بـقـايـا عـاشـقـك وتــزيـد فـي ~ حـروقـي ~
تـنـادي لـك
تـقـول: اسـمـع
تـقـول: ارجـع
تـقـول: اشـتـاق
تـبـيـك تـحـس بــ آلامـي وتـرحـم حـزْن مـنـطـوقـي*


*اهداء الى ....*

----------


## اسير الهوى

يالغلا مهما نسيت
انا المستحيل انساك

تفداك روحي لو بغيت
ترا والله ماعيش لولاك

غبت لو رحت بهالدنيا او جيت
اخطها على لوح القدر

"مستحيل انساك"
"مستحيل انساك"
"مستحيل انساك"

*خاصة للغالي امير العاشقين*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تذكر دائمـًا .. وانقشها على قلبكـ*
*ما دمت حـّي :* 
*" كـن لله كـمـا يـريـد*
*يكن لكـ فـوق ما تريـد "* 
*" الكل يريدكـ لـ نفسهـ*
*إلا الله يريدكـ لـ نفسكـ "* 

*اهداء لكل قارئ ..*

----------


## منتظرة الفرج

دقيت رقمك   ما ني قاصد   ازعاجش مدري   هي العين    ولا القلب محتاجك
مع تحياتي : 
منتظرة الفرج

----------


## Princess

فيني النوم ومن زود الغلا لبطيختي اللي دوم توحشني
ولشلة الهلاوس اللي على قلبي عسل
دموع وبيسوو.. يا بعد جبدي
تقبلوا مني مجموعه هالمسجات

انت يا أغلى حبيب.. ومن نفسي وقلبي قريب.. ملامحك ضحكتك تذكرني.. بهندي يبيع حليب..

هذي لأمولتي <<< اللي يسمع شفتش هههه



تذرف عيوني دموع.. لانك بعيد عني.. ليتك معاي اليوم.. تقطع البصل عني..

ههه لدمووعه واحشتني الدبه لو ما اختبارات تلاقينا

-بعطيك قلبي هديه 
تفتحه 
واذا لقيت فيه احد غيرك... 




عادي سلم عليه واقعد 


لبيسوو الغلا



خخخخ
تشاااو حبايبي
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعه حزن

*للـذكـرى معـنى آخـر معـكـم ،،،
فأرجو ان لاتنسـونـا ونبقـى فـي قلبـكـم ،،*


*اهداء لاسرتي الثانية شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## فرح

(الحياة محطات )
اعذبها ............الحب
اجملها...........اللقاء
اصعبها.........الفراق
املها...........الانتظار
احزنها........الوداع
احلاها.........الوفاء
امرها..........الخيانه
عذابها الحرماااااااان...
(لاتحرموووووني منكم ولاتنسووووني )لانـــــــــي (مستحيل انساااااكم )
_اهـــــــــــــــداء الى اخواااااني واخواااااتي في المنتدى ...._

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ممكن تبتسم ؟*
*please* 
*عشان خاطري*

*فديت هالبسمه*

*تقول*

*سنجاب يتثاوب*


*هههههههههههههههههه << اهدااء للي فى بالي وللبنوتات*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*كانك تذكرني فانا اكيد ماانساك ياكيف ابنسى واحد مانساني انا اذكرك دايم ومااظن اجفاك اكذب عليك ان قلت طيفك جفاني علم يجيلك وياصلك ويتعداك بكل الظرووف ان رحت وان جيت والله غالي..*

*اهداء الى الغالي القلب المرح*

----------


## القلب المرح

*حبيبي لاتفتكر اني بناسيك*
*وان عدم اتصالي يعني عدم ذكرك*
*لاوالله يالغالي انت بالقلب* 
*ونفسي كل يوم يمر اشوفك فيه*
*بس وين انا القاك* 
*ووين اقدر اسولف معاك*
*انت الصديق* 
*انت الحبيب*
*انت المخلص* 
*انت الوفي* 
*سلامي لك يابحر شوقي*

*"اهداء الى بحر الشوق"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لاتحسب ان الغياب اخترته بكيفي
لكن ظروف الزمان اقوى من الطاقه

والا ترا حاضره بالقلب والطيفي
ياازهى من الشمس في لحظات الاشراقه*


*اهداء لعسوله*

----------


## بيسان

عـشـقـتـك | عـشـق | مـا يـنـضـح
سـوى شـوق وغـلا خـلاّن
عـطـيـتـك | قـلـب | مـايـنـبـض
سـوى بـ الـحـب لــو يـدمـع
نـسـيـتـي يـوم اقـول ان ~ الـغـرام ~ بـ داخـلـي ضـمـيـان
نـسـيـتـي بـيـتـي الـجـارف غــرام وبـ الـغـلا مـُقــنـع
| احـبــك | حـب مـاحـبـه احـد قـبـلـي لأيّ انـسـان
انـا الاشـواق وعـيـونـك لـ ~ إحـسـاس الـغـلا ~ مـنـبـع

اهداء الى كل الغلا
ماايحتاج اقول من 
هي تعرف اسمها
^_^

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*ياناسويناللييفيد**المحبين..**يشفقعلىقلبنتحسر**بدنياه..**قلبيعشقبالحبناس**مقفين..**ولالهحياتنعقبهمكيف**نقواه..**ابغىالحبايب..والحبايب**بعيدين..**الليعليهميصرخالقلب**ويلاه.*
*اهداء الي ناس غاليين علقلب*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بعض الغلا يمر مثل الفجر عابر..*
*لكن غلاك..*
*مثل البحر..ومال البحر آخر..*

*اهداء الي الاخت بيسان*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لـمـن يذكـروننا بالخـيـر ،،
يـا رب بالخيـر اذكرهـم ..
وبالحـب ارعـاهم ...
وامـلأ قلـوبـهم نـورا ...
وامسـح ذنوبـهم ...
وكفـكـف دمـوعهـم ...
وبـدل خطـاياهـم ...
وسـدد خطـاهـم ...
وحقـق مقـاصـدهم ...
وارفـع اللهم مـراتبـهم ..
آميـــن ،،،*

----------


## حميد

*اعزك واعيش بعروق دمك..*

*ولو تقول السماء خضرا*

*اقول لك عاشت عمى الالوان*


*اهداء لقلب المرح*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ماتناسيتك لكن المانع ظروف
أبعدتني عنك يا أقرب قريب
الزمن مع لوعة الفرقا يطوف
والبعد يقسى على جرح عطيب
المعاني صعب تنقلها الحروف
والمشاعرترسل أشواقي لهيب
من يحب بصدق لايمكن يعوف
وأنت ذكرى في حياتي ما تغيب* 

*.. اهداء لانسانه غاليه مرره ..*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*ودي بحضنك في الهوى دون تفريــق ..!!
وأشفــي عــذابي بريح وردك وأشمــك..
وأحيــا بقــربك..دون كــل المخــاليق ..
وابعــد وكلــي شوق وارجــع واضــمك..
وأبحــر بحبك وأغرق القلب تــغريــق ..
حتى تذوووب أشواااق قلبــي بدمـــك..!!*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*لشخص غالي* *

*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لايكسرك همك ولاتخلي الحزن يلعب على دمك 
خلك مثل صاحبك مايكسر الخاطر 
شايل هموم البشر ورغم التعب صابر 
ولين اليوم مثل الجبل يتكسر ماكابر 
ولو راح منك عمر او صابتك حيره 
" قووووول الله كاتبه لي .. واحسبها خيره "* 
 
*اهداء للجميع ..**

*

----------


## فرح

اذا ضطربت حياتك بالرزايا 
ولم تجد الطريقه للوصول 
فلذبالمصطفى مع آل بيته
واقسم بلحسين وبالبتول 
تجدكل المصائب قد تتلاشت 
وشمس النائبات بدت تميل
توجه للبتولة في الرزايا
فعند الله لها قدرجليل 
>>_متباركين بمولد البتوله الطاهره ام الحسنين_ <<عليها السلام 
_اهداء الى اخواني وخواتي اعضاء ومشرفين واداريين_ 
_شبكة الناصره الثقافيه الراااائعه_

----------


## اسير الهوى

بين ياسين وحيدر ثالث الانوار ازدهر

نور زهراء بتول مَن إلى المختار كوثر

شعت فلا الشمس تحاكيها ولا القمــــــــر

زهراء من نورها الانوار تزدهـــــــــــر

ومتباركين يالغالين بمولد البضعة الطهر..عليها السلام

وبحقها الله يقضي حوائجكم ويسهل اموركم

----------


## القلب المرح

*إن عقدت إيمانك*
*فأرضى بالمقضي عليك ولك*
*ولاترجو أحدا إلا الله*
*وانتظر ما أتاك به القدر*

*إهداء للجميع*

----------


## كل الحكاية أحبك

*ودي بحضنك* 
*في الهوى بدون تفريق* 
*حتي يذوب الحب* 
*من لفظ فمك* 
*واحيا بقربك دون كل النخاليق* 
*وابعد وكلي شوووق* 
*وابحر بحبك واغرق القلب تغريق* 
*حتي يذوب* 
*أشواااق قلبي بدمك* 

*ارسلها الى من يملك هالقلب الصغير حبيبي*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

أجمل "هديه" لقيتها بعد معاناه... يستاهل كل الغلا هو _ _ _(إنت) حبيت وأخلصت وجنيت المعانات... وفقدت في بعض البشر تضحياتي!؟ قاسيت جروح الغير و<الغدر> بسكات... حتى بكت مني ثواني وفاتي... وفجأه لقيتك للطيب شاهد <إثبات> وإن الزمن به ناس تملك صفاتي!! وإن(الوفا)باقي لها ألحين {ماماااااااات} يامن غلاااااااك اليوم لملم شتاتي .. (صوتك) خذاني عن ملاييييييين الأصوات..




من قال؟! إنا بنفترق. وإنت معي "عين وهدب" من قال؟! قلبي بيحترق وإنت حبيبي (..للأبد..) من قال؟! إني ماعرفت أوصل لقلبك وأحتويه!! من قال؟! إني ماعرفت أرسم ملامح صورتك وأسمع صدى همس القلوب *يابسمة* العمر الأكيد لحظة لقانا وش تكون فيها ..فرح.. فيها جنون.. فيها عيوني حايره~ فيها شجوني ثايره~ فيها إبتسامة مدمعي~ فيها الدقايق تبتدي~ فيها ألملم ضحكتي~ فيها أكفكف دمعتي~ وأبعثر إحساسي


أهدااء الى ابو شوواقه
حبي الاولي والازلي والعذري
 :embarrest: حبيبي A :embarrest:

----------


## إيلاف

غردي ياطيور الجو فوق الجبال..
وارسلي له سلامي وأسرعي بالجواب
وارعدي ياسحابه فوق عالي التلال
وترجمي له شعوري بعد طول الغياب
واحملي له عبير الورد تحت الظلال
وارسلي له نسايم من رذاذ السحاب

إهدااء للغاليه دمعه حزن ..

----------


## بيسان

انـا سمـا وانتِ بصـدري حمامـة
احتـاج لك وانتِ بدونـي ولا شي 
هـذا شعـور القلب .. وهـذا كلامـه
شاعـر يحبك يالغـلا 
مـاهو شـووي .. 
الى تؤامتي
وبالتوفيق
اختك. :cool: .بيسان

----------


## بيسان

إلهي :
ولا يسأل في الأمر العظيم سواك ..
إلهي :
وهل يجيب دعوتي إلا إياك ؟
إلهي :
لي أحبة فيك أحبهم ..
فاغفر اللهم ذنوبهم ..
وفك كربهم ..
وفرج همومهم ..
ويسر أمرهم ..
وكل سوء ارفعه عنهم ..
وفي كل أمر سخر الخير لهم ..

اهدي الى شله الهلاوس
زعيمتنا امل الظهور
واكشنتنا ومبدعتنا اميره المرح
ودلوعتنا وشمعتنا دمعه الاحزان
والى مشرفتنا الحبوبه ايلاف 
والى الغلا زهرة البنفسج
والى شخص غاليه ع قلبي مع بوسه ع الجبين
:)
وبالتوفيق
تحياتي اختكم. :wink: .بيسوو

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنشـد البلبـل ُ قــولا ً : بدؤه الله أكــبر* 

*إن بيت الله حقــا ً قد تعــالى وتنـوّر* 

*وجـميع الخـلق منه قد تزين أو تعــطر* 

*إذ ْ بـه نورٌ تجلى من قريش ٍ أعني حيدر*

*اهداء للجميع* 
*بمناسبة مولد أمير المؤمنين (ع) .. متباركين ..*

----------


## أُخرىْ

أنشد البلبل قولا" بدؤه الله اكبر
ان بيت الله حقا قد تعالى وتنور
وجميع الخلق منه قد تزين وتعطر
إذ به نورا" تجلى من قريش أعني حيدر
أسمى ايات التهاني والتبريك بمناسبه
المولد الشريف.. مولد الامام علي عليه السلام


إهداء للجميع الاعضاء..أخواتي وأخواني

----------


## دمعه حزن

*جرى طيف الأحبة في خيالي
بنصف الليل والتفكير خالي
فوجهت الأكف إلى سماء
دعوت الله يارب الجلال
أظل أحبتي بظلال عرش
إذا اشتد الحرور ولا ظلال
وأرسلت الرسالة عهد حب
أجدده إلى أهل المعالي!!*

*اهداء الى إيلااف وجميع الاحبه فى شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*قــل للأحــبـه فـي الأعمـاق ذكــراكـم..
يـمضــي الزمان ونبـض القلب يهواكـم..
جاءت رسايلنـا والـشـوق يـحــمـلـهـا..
لا خـيـر فيـنــا إذا يـومــا نـسيـنـــاكم..
إهـــــداء إلى سحر القوافي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*غـلاي .. و حق من خلّى غلاك بداخلي يكبر
إذا ضاقت على قلبك .. أبيك امن الصبر أصبَر

أبيك ان جهزوا حفلة عزاي اتغمض (عنونك)
و تتذكـر تفاهاتي .. و تجبرهن ينسّونـك*


*اهـداء لغـلاي ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عاتبت  نفسي  حيــل يومني*
*أبطيت"*
*وأحرقت من كثر الحــسايف*
*خفوقــي"*
*يامن على روحي وقلبي تولــيت"*
*ياقبلة أشعاري وأستاذ ذوقــي"*
*يامن خــذاني الوقت*
*منك "أنا جيت"*
*أقدم أعذاري .. وحبي .. وشوقي ..!!*

*إهداء لشخص غالي جداا وبشكل عنيييييييييييييييف*
*"بحر الشوق .. بحر الصداقة والوفاء"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طال انتظاري والوله يحرق الجوف
والصبر مايطفي من البعد ناري

اكتم شعور الشوق واصارع الخوف
وفي داخلي نهر من الحب جاري

اضحك ولحن الحزن بالصدر معزوف
ودمعي حبسته لايبين انهياري*


*اهداء للأحبه ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ياكبر حبك بالضمير ومقامك*
*أبيع لجلك كل هالناس وأشريك*
*كني أطير من الفرح لارتياحك*
*لاصرت مستانس وزانت طواريك*
*تعجبني البسمة ولهجة سلامك*
*أحبها لا أقبلت  وأفز أحييك*
*تفرق على غيرك طريقة كلامك*
*في ذمتي كل البشر ماتساويك*

*إهداء لاغلى وأعز الناس . احم احم بس مانقول الاسم لانه عارف نفسه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كم بي من الشوق يحدوني لرويتكم
لمبسم صادق بالحب قد نطقا

لاحبه لم يزل قلبي يحن لهم
لهم فؤادي بنبض الحب قد خفقا

كنا وصرنا وحب الله يجمعنا
والصدق رمز لنا كالغيم اذ برقا*

*اهداء للي فى بالي ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*وينك انت ياوله روحي عليك*
*في بعادك صارت أوقاتي عنا*
*أكتب أشوااقي خواطر  وأحتريك*
*ما أحتمل إحساسي إني مو معاك*
*مابي هذا الكون أنت اللي أبيك*

*" إهداءإلى  ؟؟؟؟"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عذرا اليكم فما ضاعت مودتكم
وما رتضينا بغير الشوق عنوانا

يامن نقشتم على قلبي مودتكم
وكنتم فى قرار العين سكانا*


*اهداء للغوالي ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اللهم ارزق احبتي..

فرحة مابعدها حزن

وسعادة مابعدها شقاء

ورزق مابعده حاجة

واجعل اللهم ميلاد ابناء الزهراء عليها السلام

بداية تحقق امانيهم وجلاء متاعبهم

واجعلني اللهم

"في صميم قلوبهم"


الى محبي اهل البيت عليهم السلام
ومتباركين بالمواليد الشريفة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صحيح الورد زاكي الطيب..
بس ماسمعنا يدوم 
صحيح القمر ضاوي بالليل ..
بس هم يجيه النوم!
بس عطر الصلاة على النبي وآله ..
باقي وضياءه ماينطفي على الدوم..
متباركين بالمواليد..* 
*اهداء للجميع* *

*

----------


## القلب المرح

*من حيدر لنا أقمار*
*للشيعة غدت أنوار*


*قمر هاشم وقمر ساجد*

*وقمر اسمه (ابو الاحرار)*

*وتاج النور  وامام العصر*

*ليث العترة الاطهار*
*متباركين بالمولد الشريف*
*وعادها الله علينا وعليكم*
*باليمن والبركات*

*"اهداء للاعضاء والزوار" << كرييم*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*شهر شعبان أتانا..*
*شهر أفراح نبينا..*
*مولد الطهر حسينٌ..*
*فاز من والاى حسينا...*
*بعده العباسُ بدرٌ...*
*ثم زين العابدينا....*
**&(متبااااركين بالمولد)&**
*إهداء إلى جميع الأعضاء*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ان كان : حظـك : مافرش لك وغطاك
لاترتجي من حظ غيرك ~ يغطيـك ~
وان عاندك | سلـم | امورك لمـولاك
و: اصبـر : على الشدات وارفع هقاويـك
مادام رزقك ~ كاتبـهـ ~ يـوم سـواك
خلك | صبـور | وقاسم الـرزق يعطيك* 
*اهداء لكل متصفح ..**

*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اهدي 
حبيب
 القلب
 وردة وريحانة
وهدية مغلفة داخلها قلب وردي

ارسلها
 بالشوق 
وبروح فرحانة
مستبشرة تبارك بمولد المهدي

ابتسامة حلوة اعذريني ع التقصير

لجميع محبي اهل البيت بمشارق الارض ومغربها..

----------


## القلب المرح

*ابعث طلقة حب .. وقذيفة شوق*
*وعبوة حنين .. وسيارة  مفخخه بالورد والياسمين*
*بمناسبة قرب مولد الامام المهدي*
*عجل الله فرجه الشريف*
*"اتمنى ان اكون اول من يهنيكم"*
*تحياتي* 
*"ابوجمال" نسألكم الدعاء*
*اهداء للجميع*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عسى قلبك ملاه النور.
وعسى دربك شذى وزهور.
وعسى كل السنين اللي مضت لك ذنبها مغفور.
وعسى هالمولد عليك يعود بكل فرحة وهنا وسرور.*

*اهداء للجميع ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ايُ أزهار برائحة زكيه تفتحت وايُ*
*نجوم في سماء الكون تلألأت ما*
*بال الدنيا في هذا اليوم تغيرت*
*فقيل لي بأن شمس القائم*
*قد سطعت متباركين مولد الامام الحجه*
*(عج)*
*اهداء الى .. جميع المشرفين*  
*"""""""*
*الليلة تفوح ريحة المسك والعنبر ..*
*من كل بيت ومسجد ومنبر ..*
*وكل شيعي عن فرحته عبر ..*
*بالاناشيد والتهاليل واكثر ..*
*وبحب المنتظر قلبه انور وازهر ..*
*متباركين بمولد (الامام الحجه)*
*نسألكم الدعاء"*
*اهداء الى " الاعضاء "*
*"""""""*
*ريح البخور هفيته*
*وكيس حلو عاد فتحيته*
*وبسبال ونسمع ترسيته*
*ولكل محب اهديته*
*وبمولد إمامي هنيته*
*اهداء الى " الزوار"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*انا ابعد وأتأخر ..
لكني أبد مانسى ..
ولا اجفا..
ظروف احيان.. تشغلني وتبعدني عن احبابي..
بس بصادق احساسي.. امد الكف انا واسأل من المولى..
يزيد ايامهم فرحة..
يزيد ابدانهم صحة..
يزيد قلوبهم تقوى..
وتصبح بالسعد احلى..*

*اهداء الى جميع مشرفي واعضاء شبكة الناصرة ..*

----------


## snowball

قلب للبيع حب100%
ضمان 99سنه
لويحب غيرك رجعه
:
إهــــــــــــ لشبكة الناصرة ـــــــــــداء

----------


## سيناريو

إهداء لأحلى أعضاء ومشرفين في أحلى منتدى

أسأل من جلت قدرته 
وعم فضله وتوافرت نعمه 
أن لايرد لك دعوه 
وألا يحرمك فضله
وأن يغدق عليك رزقه
 وأن ينزل في كل أمر لك بركته 
وأن يبلغك أسمى مراتب الدنيا 
وأعلى منازل الجنه 
وأن يحقق لك ماتتمنى

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو كتبتها من جوالي والله  ومن وصلت كلمة تتمنى قفل الجوال نهائيا >>>> مافي بطاريه من زمااااااااااااااااااان عطشان >>> بخيله

----------


## اسير الهوى

لجميع اخواني واخواتي الغلاااا كله...
من اعضاء ومشرفين وادارة ولكل نفس شاركنا بهالصرح العظيم اقول عيدكم مبارك 



اهنيكم ياهل الجود بالعيد السعيد


وكل سنة وانتو بفرح وســــرور



عساه خير وكرم والشر عنكم بعيد


وعسى العمر يطول وبالخير معمور



وكل عام وانتو بالف مليووون خير


وعساكم من عواده

----------


## Sweet Magic

كنت أحسب الأرض يا
عمري تدور وأثرها من
روعتك تمشي وراك .


الى الجميع

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يعلم الله لك معزه 
جاوزت كل الحدود 
لو بغيت أحسب مداها 
ماكفاني هـ الوجود*  
*اهداء للمشرفين واعضاء شبكة الناصره*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اليـا بـديتك " بـ / الألـف " يـزعل " البـاء "
كـل الحـروف : تقـول : فيـني إبتديهـا
: قلـت : ابتـدي " بـ / الحـاء " و اوسـط " الحـاء "
بـين " الألـف " و " البـاء " كـاف " تليهـا
الـف ؛ و حـاء ؛ و بـاء ؛ لـو ؛ زدتهـا ؛ بـ / كـاء 
كلمـهـ ’ أ .. ح .. ب .. ك ، يا حيـاتي شكليهـا 

اهديه الى الجميع

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*يامرحبا ترحيبتن كلها شوق
خطرن عليها لاتولع حريقي
يامرحبا وأهلين ياكامل الذوق
من كثر مارحبت بك جف ريقي
مقداركم والله على الراس من فوق
هذي الصراحة والشعور الحقيقي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

فيني تَعَبْ / فيني أَلَمْ / فيني أضْدادْ
............ . تَرْسِم ملامِح بـ الشِقا مُستبِّدّهـ !!
تَرْأف بي أوقاتً .. وأوقات تِـــزدادْ
............ . لَحَدّ ما اكرهـ كل شيً أودّهـ !!
أحيان بُعدك / أشْعُر إنّه لي اعياد
............ . واحيان مِن فَقْدِك / أضُمّ المخدّهـ !!

اهديه الى الجميع

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*عمه بعينه اليكلك انه انساك*
*يجي ويشوف سمسوي خيالك*
*ابد ما يوم تاه اوضاع ممشاك*
*,,,...حبيبي بالصلاه واترجه خيالك...,,,*

----------


## حكاية حب

على خدي أحط إيدي ؟!
وأعاود ذكرى أيامي ,,
وأدور أحلى ماافيهاا **
وأشوفك أنتـ قدامي ^ـ^

اهدااء للي بعدي ^ـ^

----------


## sh0osh0o

*ثانكس حكايه 


وترحل صرختي وتذبل .. في وادي لا صدا يوصل .. ولا باقي انين
زمان الصمت ياعمر الحزن والشكوى .. ياخطوه ما غدت تقوى
على الخطوه على هم السنين
حبيبي ياحبيبي .. كتبت اسمك على صوتي
كتبته في جدار الوقت .. على لون السما الهادي على الوادي
على موتي وميلادي
حبيبي لو ايادي الصمت خذتني لو ملكني ليل
حبيبي ياحبيبي .. انا عمري انتظاري لك لا تحرمني حياتي لك


اهديها للي يبيها :))
*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*ارد اسأل العشاك والكلبه مجروح*
*الجسد هم ايعيش لو هجرته الروح*



*تحياتي*

*وشكرا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يارب .. هوّنها عليّ ..
و اغسل روحي بماء رحمتك ..
و عطرها بغفرانك .. و قوّيها بإرادتك ..
فقد بت " هشة " ..
و قابلة للكسر .. عند أول عصفٍ للريح !*

*للجميع..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

الى الجميع

آسف على الغيبه ما كنت فاضي 
آسف على التقصير لوكنت قصرت 
رجعت لك حاضر ماني بماضي 
ابعتذر يمكن عليكم تاخرت 
حطيت في غيبتك الحب قاضي
وحكم علي ارجع لو ما تصبرت 
رجعت قانع بحبك وراضي
محد جبرني يوم ارسلت واشتقت

----------


## كميل الفضلي

جيت لك من(( جمر)) الشوق متحمي
كـل ما((تبـرد)) طعونـي ضمهـا 
جيت لك واقصى معاليقي تومي
هـم يخطيهـا وهـم يخمـهـا 
ان ضميت اشرب سواليفك بدمي
وان تثاقلـت الـدروب ازمهـا 
وان خذتك مني عين ماتسمـي
العـن الدنيـا وابوهـا وامهـا

°•.ღ.•°

----------


## دمعه الحسين

كل عام وانتو بالف1000000000000000000000000000000000خير واحبك ارسل تحياتي الى كل الاعضاء والمشرفين 


وكل عام وانتو بخييييير

----------


## الضحكة البريئه

*البعد يزيد في الأشواق..*
*والقرب يجعل للحب آفاق..*
*بس أحنا غير كل العشاق..*
*كل ماقربنا قلوبنا..*
*"" نشتاق ""*
*إهــداء إلى .. غرام العاشقين ..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*ياليتني اذا اشتقت اقدر القاك* 
*ياليتني لامن بغيتك لقيتك* 
*اسهر واعاني واتمناك* 
*واصافح كفوف الشقاا لابغيتك* 
*لاتقول انساني انا مقدر انساك* 
*تفنى حياتي والعمر ما نسيتك* 

*اهداء الى العزيز الغالي* 
*عمـــاد علي*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*لاكن ياشبكة تفضل هاذي هديه مني لك* 

*عزيزي العميل رصيد قطاف الحالي 370 نقطه* 
*علماً بان رصيد قطاف يتم تحديثه بعد الشحن ب 48 ساعه* 


*هديه من قلبي لك يا شبكه الناصره*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ههههههههههههه
اميرووو الله يغربل ابليسك هاذي رساله
والله تظحك
وهاذي رسالتي
انا صديقك لا قسى الوقت واكفيك
ولاني من اللي وقت المصالح يجونك
اعزك يا صاحبي بكل مافيك 
ومن كثر مااعزك صرت اعز اللي يعزونك 
افتخر لاقالوا اني مخاويك
يامنبع الطيب قلبك والصفا في عيونك

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ودي بشوفك كل ما اصبحت وامسيت 
منساك في قلبي وصبحك بعيني 

ان قلت احط بداخل العين لك بيت 
خايف يحول الرمش بينك وبيني 

وان قلت احطك داخل القلب عييت 
صعبه علي اخفيك عن شوف عيني*



*الى كل العضاء*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يبهـ ,,



أنا مو ولهانهـ ,,
أنا دنيا من الولهـ محتاجكـ أبيكـ ,,
أنا مو تعبانهـ ,,
أنا دنيا من التعب راحتها بيديكـ ,,
**
*

----------


## اسير الهوى

دمعة حزن اسمحي لشوقي بهذا التعبير ...

وينك طولتي علنا خية ووحشتينا بكل صراحة..


المسج لدمعه حزن..من اخ لاخت عزيزة

(وينك) ياوله روحي عليك

(وينك) كلها كلها ايامي تبيك

في غيابك صارت ايامي عنا

اكتب اشواقي خواطر مواحتريك

(م/احتمل احساس اني مو معاك)

ماتكلمني ولا عيني تراك

كان لي خاطر خلنا نبقى سوى

(ما ابي هالكون كله بس ابيك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اسير لهوى* 
*تسلم ع هالترحيب الاخوي .. وما يوحشك غالي*
*اهداء لاسير الهوى وجميع الاعضاء ..* 
*ادري* 
*قطعــــــــنا* 
*وصرنا كثير نغيب*  


*لكن الدنيا تقول :* 

*اللي تحبه حيل يبقى داخل* 
*القلـــــــــــــب* 
*ودوم قريب بالعقل*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*أرسل هذا المسج لأحد أعضاء المنتدى* 
*أحرجني والله الهاشمي طيب الأصل حسن الخصال*
*وعلى الــذي باقــول أدري بتلطخ إحتمال*
*بتشــتغل غيرة هي و بتحتزن و بجيها خـبال*
*حسـن النوايا مقصدي يا منيتي و أحلى مـنال*

**

 :embarrest:  
*يالهاشمي شكرا لكم والله على الـهديـه*
*وتراني بالعاده أزعل، وأحسبـها كـروه*
*بس ما قدرت أشيل بخاطري منكم خطيه*
*المُهـدي مرّه عـزيز والساعه والله حلوه*
*ولو تطلبو لعيون ترخص لكم والله عطيه*
*ترخص لكم عيني وروحي وكـلي والله*
 
*شكرا لكم*
*تسلمون أغفاص*
**

----------


## أُخرىْ

*أُحـِبُ جــمــال قــلوبكم*
*نِـعمة أنتم في حــياتي*
*إخــوه لــم تلدهم أمــي*
*وعائله..يكون معها للوقت*
*طــعــم أخــر..*
*بكل مافي الحـياه من ذِكــرى..*
*لاتــنــسوني...*
*Don't forget me..*
*>>إهداء لكل الاعضاء*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

من غبت عني وخاطري دوم مكسور ..
في غربتي أحياك ذكرى وتذكار..
أحيان أقول أنك على حق معذور ..
وأحيان أحس أن الجفاء ماله أعذار ..
وكانك تحسب الجفاء ذنب مغفور ..
غلطان ماتعرف للأشواق مقدار ..

لختي دنيا الاحلام

----------


## زهور الامل

احيانا تتوقف اللغه عن انجاب 
الكلمات لاننا نبحث عن عبارات
جديده لم يكتبها احد ولم تكتب
 لااحد من قبل لنهديها مع خالص 
الحب لاناس ارى انهم اهل الان
ابتكر لهم من العبارات مايليق 
بشموخهم ومكانتهم فاكتشف انهم
اكبر من كل الكلمات واعمق من
كل اللغات فلا اقول الا
،، كل يوم وانتم في الحب تتنعمون ونحن ننعم بمحبتكم لنا،،
>> اهـــداء الى الغاليه فـــــرح <<

----------


## Sweet Magic

تجين نحكي لـ السماءقصّة النور
.......... ونعيد ترتيب 
المسا والأغاني !

وأصوّرك في وسط 
هالقلب عصفور
.............. عيّا يطير
إلا بوسط المحاني

وآقول أحبك والهوا فيني يثور
.............. وإنتي تقولي : كيف تسرق لساني ؟!

يافتنة إحساسي وأنا فيك مغرور
............ هاتي يدك بأوقّف أم الثواني 


اهديه ,,,,

الى اللي بعدي

----------


## فرح

امممممممممم اهـــــــــدي هالمسج الى ...
شـــــــــموووع ،،شــــمعه تحترق،،

احس بغيبتك غربه
وضيقه مالها اخر. 
. احس اني بلا صحبه
وقلبي يكسر الخاطر..؟

----------


## اسير الهوى

*إليكم حبايبي كلكم* 


يحن قلبي للحبايب ويشتاق
والشوق يرسم طيفهم في منامي

احبهم والسهر مع الحب تواق
فيهم حديث النفس واحلى كلامي

لويعرف المحبوب قدره بالاعماق
مايبتعد عن وصل خله ثواني

----------


## sh0osh0o

يا ضايق الصدر بالله وسع الخاطر 
دنياك يا زين ما تستأهل الضيقة 
الله على تفريج كربتك قادر 
والله له الحكم في دبرة مخاليقه 


((ثق بالله وبقدراتك ،، وتأكد تماماً بانك تستطيع ذلك ...))



اهدي ها المسج لكل عضو ضايق خلقه واقوله خلك ريلاكس

----------


## عنيده

*هالمسج الى اسيره الهوى وجميع الاعضاء :* 



*احلى الرسايل من خفوقي تمسيك ..* 


*لا طاب ليل بالسهر في وصالك ..*
*زود الغلا من خافقي اليوم بعطيك ..* 


*واعطيك روحي بس يرتاح بالك ..*
*عيني تحت امرك تهل وتسليك ..* 


*كل المشاعر في حياتي فداااك ..*

----------


## الفرح دنياي

يكفيني منك بسمتك
واغلى الهدايا ضحكتك
ما ابي كثير!
حلمي انا ماهو كبير!
البسمه تكفيني شعور
والضحكه ترضيني غرور
ما ابيك تهديني ،،عمر،،
وماابيك تغريني ب ،،قمر،،
يكفيني مكانتي بدنيتك 
مرتاااااااح لو كنت ،،الاخــــير ،،
اهداء للغاليه فرح

----------


## اسير الهوى

شووكرن  عنيدة 
وهذا اهداء لك اختي عنيدة

الشوق يكبر وحبك والغلا يكبر
شفت ودك اللي خذاني وين وداني
من لهفتي للوصال وقلبي يتصبر
قام يتلعثم حنين القلب بلساني
اخاف ابين غلاتك ثم تتكبر
واخاف ابين صبر قلبي وتنساني

 :cheesy:

----------


## عنيده

*شكرااا اسيره الهوى ع المسج ..* 


*هذا المسج الى دمعه حزن :* 


*الغلا مثل الندى ..* 
*ينزل ع هونه ..*


*بس*


*غلاك مثل المطر ..* 
*تموت الارض من دونه ..*

----------


## فرح

مشكووورين اعزاااائي 
زهوور الامل **امير الشوووق 
وبجد من القلب اشكركم وربي لايحرمني منكم
،،ع فكره اميرالشوق يقرب لي ،،لايروح فكركم ع فرووح لبعييييييد!!!
مثل المطر ياصافي الروح ذكراك
يغسل هموم النفس ويروي ظماها
جعل ربي يالغالي دوووم يرعاك 
وجعل عين ماتودك تلقى عماها
وعندي السعاده دايم الدوم وياك
وعسى الفرح بدنيتك يأتيك من عالي 
سماها.....

----------


## looovely

_أبــلغ أخـاً في ثـنـايـا الـقـلـب_ _مـنـزلـهُ_
_أنـي وإن كـنـت لا ألـقـاهُ,,ألـقـاهُ_ 
_وإن طـرفـي مـوصـولاً بـرؤيـتـه,,_
_وإن تـبـاعـد سـكـنـاي سـكـنـاهُ_ 
_يالـيـته يـعـلـم أنـي لـسـت أذكـرهُ_ 
_وكـيـف أذكـرهُ إذ لـسـتُ أنـسـاهُ؟_
_أهـــــــداء لــــكـــل الأعـضــاء:-__)_
_تحيااااااااااااتي,,looovely_

----------


## أُخرىْ

إلى جميع أعضاء المنتدى..
(إلى أغلى أحبتي تهنئه خاصه " من قلب ودود" كل عام وأنتم بصحه وعافيه
وكل عام وانتم بألف خير..ومن العايدين..)

----------


## ورده محمديه

_هذا اهدى الى بنات المنتدى هههه_

_عزيزتي المشتركه_ 

_نذكرك بموعد أستحمامك السنوي_









_((العيد هل ))_





_شكرا لاشتراكك في خدمة حممني_ 


_وكل عام وانتي بخير_
_وايامك سعيده_

----------

